# New Speedy LE Model Released



## Ken G

This is the one I was hinting at recently on another thread:

OMEGA Speedmaster Speedy Tuesday Limited Edition


----------



## Ken G

Love that lume on the subdials!


----------



## Ken G




----------



## blokk

The lume is amazing. Too bad the bezel isn't lumed.


----------



## Ken G

*Only available online!* I won't be going for one of these, then!

Oh, well...I think I'll be able to live without it...


----------



## Ken G

blokk said:


> Too bad the bezel isn't lumed.


That was my first thought too...


----------



## Peter C

So Omega have named a Speedmaster.... "Speedy Tuesday", after a website blog! And it's on the caseback too!
Boy that sounds naff, but it does look good...apart from the name.


----------



## Ken G

Peter C said:


> So Omega have named a Speedmaster.... "Speedy Tuesday", after a website blog! And it's on the caseback too!
> Boy that sounds naff, but it does look good...apart from the name.


Yup, the name does detract from what is a terrific-looking LE. Totally agree.


----------



## Ken G

On the official website now:

https://www.omegawatches.com/speedytuesday/


----------



## Baz44

Would not buy one but I do like it - lum is really cool.

I think what we are seeing here is a brand connecting with opportunities and it's market (no bad thing). As a brand they did not have to embrace Speedy Tuesday, but they have of course seen an opportunity and have supported the fan base with an anniversary edition. It will of course get its detractors as these things do - too many variants etc. Of course it comes at a price but it also shows they could be tuning into the market of fans others choose to ignore and seeking opportunities to do something different - again no bad thing

Just my thoughts

Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

^^^^
Despite what I said above about the name, I do also agree with what you're saying, Baz44, about the company trying something different from a marketing POV...


----------



## Ken G

What annoys me more than the name, though, is this online-only thing! There goes any possibility of a discount...


----------



## nicon

Peter C said:


> So Omega have named a Speedmaster.... "Speedy Tuesday", after a website blog! And it's on the caseback too!
> Boy that sounds naff, but it does look good...apart from the name.


At first I thought the same, but Speedy Tuesday is something bigger now than just article series on one watch blog. It's more global trend to show Speedmaster appreciation, used widely on Internet media including WUS. They could name it "Internet community" edition but I think calling it #SpeedyTuesday they've made nice tribute to all watch geeks and Speedmaster fans out there.

EDIT:


> There goes any possibility of a discount...


I'm not the best speculator, but because of the unique and successful design it might be the future Snoopy in terms of prices.


----------



## Ken G

Pretty neat feature on the website where you can choose the LE number you want (subject to availability, of course)...

It's a timed thing - 15 minutes to pull the trigger...


----------



## Ken G

nicon said:


> At first I thought the same, but Speedy Tuesday is something bigger now than just article series on one watch blog. It's more global trend to show Speedmaster appreciation, used widely on Internet media including WUS. They could name it "Internet community" edition but I think calling it #SpeedyTuesday they've made nice tribute to all watch geeks and Speedmaster fans out


Good points; well made.


----------



## blokk

Ken G said:


> Pretty neat feature on the website where you can choose the LE number you want (subject to availability, of course)...
> 
> It's a timed thing - 15 minutes to pull the trigger...


Wonder if this is going to be the same case for their future LE. It's a cool feature though.


----------



## Aliosa_007

I also love almost everything that they have done with this model. I would have preferred that the small ticks and the OMEGA Speedmaster Professional not be lumed. 

It seems that the email was right, they are going fast. It's only been about an hour or so but I just checked some variants of my year of birth and they are not available anymore. 

And I agree with what everyone else has said about this being a refreshing marketing approach.


----------



## pianomankd

Couldn't pass up the killer looking lume and the fact my birthdate serial number was still available.


----------



## hkshaun

I wonder if it will as popular as the Snoopy with the same speculation in the secondary market. Personal opinion is that it is better looking than the Snoopy.


----------



## Ken G

Congrats, Kyle!


----------



## yuk0nxl1

I got an email about this earlier this morning. 

I too love the Subdials but not a fan of the leather strap. Would have preferred the bracelet. But choosing your watch number online is pretty cool.

For the money, I would probably end up with a normal Moonwatch and a down payment on a Planet Ocean. Just my $0.02. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42

This is really impressive that a company as large as Omega is recognizing and partnering with a blog and it's fans. Even their own website for the watch is cool, with marketing shots just as refined as the regular line.

Watch itself is a treat too. The vintage applied logo and buckle are so awesome, and that lume! And a very impressive little kit. I like this way more than things like the Snoopy or CK2998.


----------



## blokk

Seems to come only in a leather roll. No presentation box?!


----------



## jepoole

Congrats Kyle!

I was buying a new PO this year until....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cpl

I reserved mine!


----------



## jepoole

cpl said:


> I reserved mine!


Congrats!

I love this watch. Vintage logo, white dials, black and white NATO strap... cannot wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

Reserved - absolutely love the reverse panda dial. Wanted to buy a Pelagos later this year, but what the heck


----------



## BVItalia

Reserved!


----------



## pianomankd

You know I can understand where a lot of the negative comments earlier in this thread come from with the #speedtuesday being engraved on the back, etc. but I'm actually looking at it a different way. One of the great things about certain LE watches from the past is that it represents that point in time. 

One of the things I actually like about this LE#ST is that it GREATLY represents our current world of watch collecting in some form, as well as our current world. #speedytuesday not only represents what a watch blog uses, but rather, what a culture has incorporated as a daily thing. Ten years ago, no one knew what a hashtag was other than the fact it represented a number sign. Now, you see people and businesses across the entire globe using hashtags as a way of life. 20 years from now, who knows, will we still be using hashtags? Maybe, maybe not. But this watch allows us to look back at that time (2012-2017) where hashtags became part of our culture in an enormous fashion. Because after all, a watch is a form of fashion right?

I personally am a very "tech oriented" guy. I'm 31 years old and have been part of the "Apple Generation" and am one of those guys that always buys the new Apple gadget. While I still remember a time when there was no internet, or text messaging, I find it fascinating how fast our technological world advances, and even more interesting the little things along the way that appear out of nowhere (i.e. - simple things like a hashtag that have now become a cultural norm). 

I like this idea Omega has for this LE and I'm proud that I reserved one within minutes of receiving the email this morning. I got a serial number that represents my birthdate (619 - June 19). I've actually never been more excited to wear a watch. And now, hopefully, pass it down to someone, while being able to explain fully, first hand, what the #speedytuesday edition means, and how this watch was worn during the hashtag world.

Hope this made sense, just my two cents on this  Have a good day everyone!

-Kyle


----------



## KJH666

The timing is odd, I received an e-mail from Omega just before 12 noon GMT and looking at other forums they are being snapped up rather quickly. Doesn't that imply that people in the US and especially the West Coast will miss out due to the timing of the release ?


----------



## Ken G

Have never paid anywhere near full price for a new Omega before, but needs must:


----------



## BVItalia

i just tried to log on again and the site says no numbers are available. Could it be it's sold out already?

Or maybe its just because it's one per person...?


----------



## Ken G

BVItalia said:


> i just tried to log on again and the site says no numbers are available. Could it be it's sold out already?
> 
> Or maybe its just because it's one per person...?












Maybe it's one per person, or maybe there are just lots of people running down the 15 minute counter...

When their time's up, the watches will be available again...


----------



## Ken G

Ken G said:


> *Only available online!* I won't be going for one of these, then!
> 
> Oh, well...I think I'll be able to live without it...


Just remembered I posted this a couple of hours ago....


----------



## dawiz

Ken G said:


> Maybe it's one per person, or maybe there are just lots of people running down the 15 minute counter...
> 
> When their time's up, the watches will be available again...


Some will be available again, but I have the feeling this one will be sold out globally within another hour or two.

If anyone has vacation plans for Switzerland this summer, btw, you might want to try picking it up here, it costs significantly less here (5800 CHF).


----------



## dawiz

Ken G said:


> Maybe it's one per person


At least it's one per email address - I tried reserving another one for my brother and it wouldn't let me do so with the email I had used before.


----------



## nicon

Yes, number is temporarily reserved when you are on site or during reservation process. I would keep refreshing because anytime someone can left the site. But wow, that was quick.


----------



## cpl

Sold out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

pianomankd said:


> Couldn't pass up the killer looking lume and the fact my birthdate serial number was still available.
> 
> View attachment 10467394


Same birthday as my wife, congrats on the reservation (and hopefully you can take delivery before your birthday)!

Just as a general comment, this is now the #1 best looking Speedy in my book. Not in a position to purchase one (especially at MSRP), but I sure hope to someday. The applied logo, reverse panda, awesome lume...Omega really hit a game 7, 9th inning, walk-off, grand slam with this one.


----------



## dawiz

cpl said:


> Sold out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yupp, website is down


----------



## GregoryD

Wow, it sold out before the west coast even woke up, ouch!


----------



## jberb55

East coast limited edition. Dang.


----------



## JP(Canada)

So frustrating. I thought I had one, and then the res page kept on bouncing back to information needed even though everything was filled in. Eventually time ran out and nothing! Grrrrr....


----------



## DonnieD

Reserved


----------



## corn18

What the hell is wrong with me? I am trying to downsize and this shows up. I need therapy.


----------



## 6R15

Hope this doesn't shift Omega closer to more online sales only in the future. Not looking forward to ever paying MSRP, especially for a damn Speedy Pro.


----------



## bradfordcharles

Congrats to everyone that got one, and it's a great looking Speedy variant... but honestly, it just seems like reaching by Omega to me. Neil Armstrong died in 2012, so that will probably be the next 2012 piece LE. The Neil's Dead Edition. Come on, Omega. Just release it because it's a great looking watch and customers want it; it doesn't have to have a tie-in. 

I'll be happy with my FOIS and CK2998, and who knows, maybe there will be another 25 variants released this year to choose from (like a 60th anniversary model).


----------



## jberb55

6R15 said:


> Hope this doesn't shift Omega closer to more online sales only in the future. Not looking forward to ever paying MSRP, especially for a damn Speedy Pro.


I'd rather pay MSRP than what the scalpers will be charging


----------



## rmccullough21

I'm so bummed that it's sold out so fast. I even got the OK from the wife and then found out they were all spoken for :-(


----------



## Ken G

bradfordcharles said:


> who knows, maybe there will be another 25 variants released this year to choose from (like a 60th anniversary model).


25 might be pushing it, but there will be plenty more Speedmasters in 2017...


----------



## ataripower

We still have Basel 2017 to come, guaranteed further LE at that show


----------



## fizz

Omega hit a home run with this one me thinks.

I also love, as others have said, their embracing technology (hashtags) and the presence of a strong online community where many fans of the original moonwatch replace the bracelet with a vintage strap.

I haven't searched for it yet, but what exactly was the MSRP on this one and do you have to pay it when reserving it? Also is this the standard 42mm?


----------



## bradfordcharles

MSRP was $6500, standard 42mm. That said, it will go for double with the scalpers at first, then will drop. The CK2998 was supposed to the 'the next Snoopy' and people were trying to gouge 10k+ on the secondary market... now you can find them under MSRP, close to 5k. I can only imagine that this will be the pattern here as well. Afterall, 2012 pieces is really not all that rare...


----------



## Aliosa_007

Ken G said:


> Just remembered I posted this a couple of hours ago....


Hahahaha, you caved! I kinda knew you would. 

It's actually quite refreshing and inspiring to see people here just going for something that got them excited, without spending endless hours debating it with themselves and others.

#carpediem

PS: or maybe I'm naive and many will actually straight away sell these on the used market for profit :-(


----------



## Ken G

bradfordcharles said:


> MSRP was $6500, standard 42mm. That said, it will go for double with the scalpers at first, then will drop. The CK2998 was supposed to the 'the next Snoopy' and people were trying to gouge 10k+ on the secondary market... now you can find them under MSRP, close to 5k. I can only imagine that this will be the pattern here as well. Afterall, 2012 pieces is really not all that rare...


I think the fact that this one is a Pro and that there are almost 1000 fewer than the CK2998 will change the pattern (to some extent)...


----------



## BVItalia

I for one reserved one because:
1. I love the look
2. I love Fratello and #speedytuesday
3. I didn't put down a deposit and have some moths to think about it and save up.
4. I already own a Speedy Pro and wanted a second Speedy for quite some time now.
5. I don't mind if they go downin price (although it wouldn't hurt me if they went up
6. I love the look!!!!!


----------



## Ken G

Aliosa_007 said:


> Hahahaha, you caved! I kinda knew you would.
> 
> It's actually quite refreshing and inspiring to see people here just going for something that got them excited, without spending endless hours debating it with themselves and others.
> 
> #carpediem


Guilty as charged!

Seriously, though, I think you make a good point. For me, there was no feelings of "I'm kinda coming round to this one" or "Actually, this watch is pretty cool after all". It was just a case of "WOW! Check _that_ one out!".


----------



## dawiz

BVItalia said:


> I for one reserved one because:
> 1. I love the look
> 2. I love Fratello and #speedytuesday
> 3. I didn't put down a deposit and have some moths to think about it and save up.
> 4. I already own a Speedy Pro and wanted a second Speedy for quite some time now.
> 5. I don't mind if they go downin price (although it wouldn't hurt me if they went up
> 6. I love the look!!!!!


I second all of that.


----------



## BVItalia

Ken G said:


> I think the fact that this one is a Pro and that there are almost 1000 fewer than the CK2998 will change the pattern (to some extent)...


Add to that that it's not available from AD's so no discounting and that all of them sold out in 3,5 hours so they have all found homes, for now.


----------



## bck919

Reserved one (#1475). Looks fantastic but $6500 is steep. Have until the summer to think about it. Worse comes to worse, I'll just go to the boutique to take a look and politely say "no, thanks"


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Any word on how they'll handle cancellations since it's online only? Seems to me like they need a waiting list. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jepoole

bck919 said:


> Reserved one (#1475). Looks fantastic but $6500 is steep. Have until the summer to think about it. Worse comes to worse, I'll just go to the boutique to take a look and politely say "no, thanks"


I'm with you. I think $6,500 is a little high, but I have time to think about it. Crazy they are going to allow us to hold the reservation through the summer with no money down! Who knows... in late march we might see something announced we like better.



Iowa_Watchman said:


> Any word on how they'll handle cancellations since it's online only? Seems to me like they need a waiting list.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I would assume the OB will keep a wait list. They have already been emailing me about it asking if I reserved one and wanted a copy of my email for their records.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yuk0nxl1

Man.... Omega just sold $13m USA in about 4 hours. Bet they are kicking themselves in the butt for not making more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

bck919 said:


> Reserved one (#1475). Looks fantastic but $6500 is steep. Have until the summer to think about it. Worse comes to worse, I'll just go to the boutique to take a look and politely say "no, thanks"


Same case here..... time will tell!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ColinW

blokk said:


> The lume is amazing. Too bad the bezel isn't lumed.


I'd rather a display back. :-(


----------



## dkpw

Well this one has rekindled my interest in a new watch this year. It's {expletive deleted.. expensive but {expletive deleted.. nice!
I also like the fact that my automatically assigned number has a famous calibre ref. included.


----------



## TellingTime

yuk0nxl1 said:


> Man.... Omega just sold $13m USA in about 4 hours. Bet they are kicking themselves in the butt for not making more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The skeptic in me thinks this is odd. Calling this a high-pressure sales tactic would be an understatement.


----------



## 226518

*Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*

So, by now I gather everyone has seen the ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Speedy Tuesday Limited Edition. I'm one of 2012 people that have secured a reservation for one (I CANNOT freaking wait). However, in the meantime, may I submit a request to our resident photoshop experts to kindly photoshop a bracelet on that thing? I dig the strap, but a Speedy Pro belongs on a bracelet, and it'd be cool to see what that looks like. PLEEEEEAAAAAASE!

P.S.: If you don't know what I'm talking about, here (get a napkin, because you're going to drool everywhere):
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/t...wristwatch-dedicated-to-the-chronographs-soci


----------



## rfortson

Good looking watch. I love the Speedmaster Pro, but am not wild about the eleventy-seven "limited editions" out there. However, this one is pretty cool since the Omega mothership is connecting directly with us watch nuts. I won't buy one (too rich for my blood) but I'll certainly admire them. And if I see someone wearing it, I'll know for certain that they're a fellow WIS.


----------



## 6R15

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*

I only did this because I was bored with my laptop taking a huge burrito-related dump. This looks like a regular Speedy with a sassy set of subdials.


----------



## dawiz

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Any word on how they'll handle cancellations since it's online only? Seems to me like they need a waiting list.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


They're making it very clear that it's only a reservation and it's non-committing. They don't commit, either - the confirmation email says "we do not guarantee that the assigned or chosen limited edition number or any reserved watch will be available for sale"

I'm pretty sure they won't care if you buy a Constellation instead.


----------



## 6R15

dawiz said:


> I'm pretty sure they won't care if you buy a Constellation instead.


NO ONE BUYS CONSTELLATIONS


----------



## GrouchoM

A good looking variation on a theme but...if I wanted to buy collectable sets, I'd buy Shopkins and Beanie Babies....which I don't.


----------



## dawiz

6R15 said:


> NO ONE BUYS CONSTELLATIONS


I quite like them, but they wear too big for my mini-wrists (as, unfortunately, do 99% of all current Omega watches, which is the main reason why I am, with the exception of the Speedy Pros, a Rolex guy :-/


----------



## 226518

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*

Thank you, good sir! I appreciate that. That looks freaking awesome.


----------



## GregoryD

Although I was bummed that they were sold out, I was actually able to reserve one by refreshing the page until one popped up. 

Now I have to figure two things: which current watches to sell, and how much I can save by eating ramen for the rest of 2017.


----------



## Alysandir

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*



6R15 said:


> I only did this because I was bored with my laptop taking a huge burrito-related dump.


If your laptop's taking burrito-related dumps, you may want to have your IT department look at it. I think Microsoft released a patch for that.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## 6R15

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*



Alysandir said:


> If your laptop's taking burrito-related dumps, you may want to have your IT department look at it. I think Microsoft released a patch for that.
> 
> Regards,
> Alysandir


It was compiling a highly-detailed 3D-rendering of a burrito and was dumping the files on the network server.


----------



## dawiz

GregoryD said:


> Now I have to figure two things: which current watches to sell, and how much I can save by eating ramen for the rest of 2017.


Yeah, I'm pretty much in the same boat


----------



## VicLeChic

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*

Here we go again, another Speedy... Heeehaaaa.

When will they stop milking that cow?

Envoyé de mon HTC One en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*



VicLeChic said:


> When will they stop milking that cow?


When the demand for the milk is gone


----------



## Chrono_Man

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*

Beautiful speedy, price is a little out of whack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naryfx

GregoryD said:


> Although I was bummed that they were sold out, I was actually able to reserve one by refreshing the page until one popped up.


And now here I am just smashing the F5 button on my keyboard.


----------



## jepoole

naryfx said:


> And now here I am just smashing the F5 button on my keyboard.


Good luck!

I would call call your local Omega Boutique and see if they can put you on a waiting list. You know some of the reservations won't be picked up / paid for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicon

6R15 said:


> NO ONE BUYS CONSTELLATIONS


Modern, yes, they are dogs, however I've read somewhere that it's popular model in China. But give me good price for vintage pie-pan and I'll but it any day of the week .


----------



## Perseus

I checked the site around 10:30am MST and they're all reserved. This is the Speedy I've wanted for years but the limited edition crap is getting on my nerves.


----------



## andybaird22

I managed to get #31

Delighted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicon

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*



VicLeChic said:


> Here we go again, another Speedy... Heeehaaaa.
> 
> When will they stop milking that cow?
> 
> Envoyé de mon HTC One en utilisant Tapatalk


On the one hand I agree, they are making a lot of versions and limited editions, but... There is a market pressure for a new model every few months, so what they can do? I prefer them to release anniversary/ceramic/dark/white/snoopy etc editions as long as they are keeping the classic version untouched. Rolex on the other hand completely ruined Submariner and other professional models because they had to change something but they don't have a policy to introduce new.

They release new version but you are not forced to buy it, if you want, you can like me just buy the classic Professional and move on. Some people might like it and they will be happy having a choice, not everyone is uber-purist NSDAP watch geek who despises any diversity. I don't like most of the new Speedmaster editions too, but I accept the fact that I'm in minority of watch forum nerds.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Perseus said:


> I checked the site around 10:30am MST and they're all reserved. This is the Speedy I've wanted for years but the limited edition crap is getting on my nerves.


I'd call all the major Boutiques and find one where you can be #1 on the waiting list. No way all of those reservations hold without having to put a deposit down. I bet if you get on it today you'll still snag one at MSRP. I'm seriously considering doing so myself...


----------



## jepoole

andybaird22 said:


> I managed to get #31
> 
> Delighted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That is a great number. I tried handpicking a few numbers, but they were all taken so I hit random once again and got #913.

Now we wait....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatz028

Question?? Does the 1861 movement in my speedy moon look like that movement in the Speedy Tuesday? Meaning they way it's finished.


----------



## VicLeChic

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*



nicon said:


> On the one hand I agree, they are making a lot of versions and limited editions, but... There is a market pressure for a new model every few months, so what they can do? I prefer them to release anniversary/ceramic/dark/white/snoopy etc editions as long as they are keeping the classic version untouched. Rolex on the other hand completely ruined Submariner and other professional models because they had to change something but they don't have a policy to introduce new.
> 
> They release new version but you are not forced to buy it, if you want, you can like me just buy the classic Professional and move on. Some people might like it and they will be happy having a choice, not everyone is uber-purist NSDAP watch geek who despises any diversity. I don't like most of the new Speedmaster editions too, but I accept the fact that I'm in minority of watch forum nerds.


dude, they're killing the legend


----------



## 6R15

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*



nicon said:


> On the one hand I agree, they are making a lot of versions and limited editions, but... There is a market pressure for a new model every few months, so what they can do? I prefer them to release anniversary/ceramic/dark/white/snoopy etc editions as long as they are keeping the classic version untouched. Rolex on the other hand completely ruined Submariner and other professional models because they had to change something but they don't have a policy to introduce new.
> 
> They release new version but you are not forced to buy it, if you want, you can like me just buy the classic Professional and move on. Some people might like it and they will be happy having a choice, not everyone is uber-purist NSDAP watch geek who despises any diversity. I don't like most of the new Speedmaster editions too, but I accept the fact that I'm in minority of watch forum nerds.


Give it a few years and Omega will update the Speedy Pro with a ceramic bezel and broader case. It's only a matter of time before they destroy the Speedy Pro too (they've destroyed the rest of their lineup already, the Moonwatch is last on the list).


----------



## dawiz

Fatz028 said:


> Question?? Does the 1861 movement in my speedy moon look like that movement in the Speedy Tuesday? Meaning they way it's finished.


Yes.


----------



## 4counters

I predict zero people in Australia will have managed to get this model. As soon as I saw the email I acted but too late, all goooorne!


----------



## anaplian

Hmm, watch aside it all feels like a cheap marketing stunt to me - one which, if repeated, will start to damage the Omega brand.


----------



## camb66

4counters said:


> I predict zero people in Australia will have managed to get this model. As soon as I saw the email I acted but too late, all goooorne!


Discrimination at its best, timed to go off while we all slept. Love the watch but the marketing will leave a lot of very angry Australian customers, its still the best place in the world through!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

I'm over the moon with my confirmed reservation. This Speedy is a real beauty, thanks Jan for your involvement, passion and influence! 

I have an appointment on Friday in my local Omega Boutique and will let the manager know on this occasion that I make him personally responsible that I get my Speedy.


----------



## nicon

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*

It might happen, but what tip you have for them? Imagine Baselworld 2017, Omega booth, microphones and cameras aimed at Omega staff standing next to Speedmaster box. Uhhh, ehhh, we added new strap to our presentation box, period. No new models, no high-end technology, watch nerds are delighted, but everyone else is just meh. I don't understand, Rolex is having tons of different versions of their classics, but nobody ****s them about it. You have Datejust in the color range I barely recognize the difference, GMTs and Subs with diamonds even on the bracelet, some gaudy leopard dial Daytonas etc. I don't get it how few versions in the Speedmaster _LINE_ makes the original Moonwatch less desirable.

I will tell you something, before I bought my Speedy I've visited few ADs in my location. NONE of them had hesalite crystal Speedmaster in stock, although all of them had sapphire sandwich, they all told me that it's because nobody wants to buy a watch with plastic crystal. We (watch enthusiasts) should be grateful that Omega is keeping the classic model still in the offer.


----------



## aalin13

4counters said:


> I predict zero people in Australia will have managed to get this model. As soon as I saw the email I acted but too late, all goooorne!


The news came out around 10pm last night, so I guess it depends on whether you sleep early or late. I decided against one, but could've reserved one last night before bed


----------



## Zidane

Love it but was too late on the registration it seems...


----------



## Fordehouse

I was lucky enough to be awake and reserved one, no 1963.

Having previously owned a 45.5 Planet Ocean this one will be my re entry back and hits the sweet spot for me.

Cheers Michael


----------



## Chibatastic

Me too, just found out about them now. It'll be nice to start seeing them up here in the forums however.
The added numbers in the sub dials are a nice touch!



Zidane said:


> Love it but was too late on the registration it seems...


----------



## 4counters

aalin13 said:


> The news came out around 10pm last night, so I guess it depends on whether you sleep early or late. I decided against one, but could've reserved one last night before bed


I'm up before 5am so early to bed. First I saw was the email from Omega at 5am. Oh well, my wallet is happy!


----------



## AAMC

Just realised that it uses the "properly aligned" case back... that's nice

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga

Looks good but yeah, why they didn't lume the bezel... I love the full brushed finished of the casing thou...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCalifornia

Loving the vintage logo on the dial. Wonder if Omega will begin to sell more of their collection online in an effort to curb discounts at ADs...


----------



## plasticmoz

Not a huge fan of this trend of releasing an LE for almost anything -- but really happy for folks who like the look and managed to snag one. Probably not the last LE for 2017


----------



## dukerules

Reserved. Too expensive....but reverse panda, fully brushed case, applied logo, original loopy "Speedmaster" script, and the beveled/lumed/radial subdials made it essentially a no-brainer for me.


----------



## 6R15

Gripes aside of the surprise method of sale and abuse of the Speedmaster Professional line, this was an ingenious idea by whoever thought it up. Remember, the Swiss watch industry is firing people left and right (*cough*Richmont*cough*) to maintain their margins due to the trash year known as 2016 but Omega is one of the few who have been hit especially hard but is keeping the entire workforce. This ~12mil USD they took in in 4 hours not including actual costs, distribution, r&d, etc etc should be enough to keep their operations going for a while longer. 

Well played, Swatch. I'd rather see another page on the Moonwatch Only volume 2 book than to see the loss of talented people and thereby giving us 10 more years of nothing new.


----------



## piningforthefjords

aalin13 said:


> The news came out around 10pm last night, so I guess it depends on whether you sleep early or late. I decided against one, but could've reserved one last night before bed


Same here. I was up late last night (AEST), and expected lots of peeved Aussies this morning. ;-)

I jumped on the Omega website and was almost about to reserve one. It's a great looking watch, but I personally wasn't sold on the all-brushed case and the lumed sub-dials. Happy with my CK2998 anyway.


----------



## Adrian22

Bit of a gimmick to some, great way to connect with fans to others. Personally, I'm all for it.

Cool watch, would prefer the CK2998 LE but totally get why some will emotionally connect with this model. Congratulations to all!


----------



## TellingTime

6R15 said:


> Gripes aside of the surprise method of sale and abuse of the Speedmaster Professional line, this was an ingenious idea by whoever thought it up. Remember, the Swiss watch industry is firing people left and right (*cough*Richmont*cough*) to maintain their margins due to the trash year known as 2016 but Omega is one of the few who have been hit especially hard but is keeping the entire workforce. This ~12mil USD they took in in 4 hours not including actual costs, distribution, r&d, etc etc should be enough to keep their operations going for a while longer.
> 
> *Well played, Swatch. *I'd rather see another page on the Moonwatch Only volume 2 book than to see the loss of talented people and thereby giving us 10 more years of nothing new.


LOL. A sneak release in the middle of the night. :think:


----------



## cpl

Actually the timing was perfect for Aussies. Email came at about 10pm, saw it at 10:30pm and reserved mine at 10:45pm. Up until midnight they were still available. Unless you're an early sleeper...



piningforthefjords said:


> Same here. I was up late last night (AEST), and expected lots of peeved Aussies this morning. ;-)
> 
> I jumped on the Omega website and was almost about to reserve one. It's a great looking watch, but I personally wasn't sold on the all-brushed case and the lumed sub-dials. Happy with my CK2998 anyway.


----------



## pianomankd

Adrian22 said:


> Cool watch, would prefer the CK2998 LE but totally get why some will emotionally connect with this model. Congratulations to all!


If the CK2998 was 42mm, I would have jumped on that one instantly.


----------



## asadtiger

Very cool watch and the whole purchasing thing was so cool ..i am a very careful buyer and plan my purchases but this one, if I had funds, I didn't need to process and think for ..woild have got right away ..congrats to those who reserved 

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabaiguan

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*

Don't understand why people get upset on the LEs. It provides a way to issue different dial and case combinations for an awesome watch while still keeping the classic intact. What's the problem? Too much choice? Get real.


----------



## Sri

Surprisingly I managed to get #1903, the very year Omega was founded...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## piningforthefjords

cpl said:


> Actually the timing was perfect for Aussies. Email came at about 10pm, saw it at 10:30pm and reserved mine at 10:45pm. Up until midnight they were still available. Unless you're an early sleeper...


True. That's perfect pre-sleep internet surfing time for me. In fact, that's the only reason I saw the announcement. I assumed everyone on the East coast would be in bed... everyone I know gets more sleep than I do.

Congratulations on the pick-up!


----------



## JahIthBer

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*

I reckon for people who don't pay much attention to the real Moonwatch, the myriad of Limited Editions are way more attractive propositions.


----------



## Ken G

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*



Cabaiguan said:


> Don't understand why people get upset...


This is the internet. It's what they do...


----------



## Quartersawn

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*



Cabaiguan said:


> Don't understand why people get upset on the LEs. It provides a way to issue different dial and case combinations for an awesome watch while still keeping the classic intact. What's the problem? Too much choice? Get real.


The problem is that an LE is limited to the few people who managed to buy one.

Why not just make some watches and sell them? If they sell well make some more and sell them as well. This is good for the customers who want one and for the company and its owners/stockholders. Everybody is happy.

It seems to have worked with the FOIS. Why not offer a reverse panda to the unwashed masses as well instead of limiting it to a few lucky folks who happened to be online when it was announced?


----------



## hidden by leaves

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*



VicLeChic said:


> dude, they're killing the legend


They're really not...

At least the (most) original Speedy is still being produced, relatively unchanged. Unlike the Planet Ocean line, for example, that I think is mostly a progression of messes since the 2500 iteration was killed.


----------



## jberb55

6R15 said:


> Omega is one of the few who have been hit especially hard but is keeping the entire workforce.


In addition, they were able to hire the Nintendo interns that handled the Classic NES Edition roll out. Best Buy will have a limited number of Speedmasters available this Friday, (in store only)


----------



## 6R15

jberb55 said:


> In addition, they were able to hire the Nintendo interns that handled the Classic NES Edition roll out. Best Buy will have a limited number of Speedmasters available this Friday, (in store only)


Finally! Now I can get RewardZone points with my Speedy purchase!


----------



## 6R15

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*



Saxon007 said:


> The problem is that an LE is limited to the few people who managed to buy one.
> 
> Why not just make some watches and sell them? If they sell well make some more and sell them as well. This is good for the customers who want one and for the company and its owners/stockholders. Everybody is happy.
> 
> It seems to have worked with the FOIS. Why not offer a reverse panda to the unwashed masses as well instead of limiting it to a few lucky folks who happened to be online when it was announced?


Reminds me of the 3577.50 Moon to Mars Numbered Edition I had.

"Numbered to what?"
"Numbered to however many we can sell."


----------



## fskywalker

I reserve it as no payment was necessary; will evaluate its purchase by summer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GrouchoM

I wonder if, in a few months, the reservations become sellable for a profit. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## asadtiger

GrouchoM said:


> I wonder if, in a few months, the reservations become sellable for a profit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I thought of this too but while I so think this model is superb and unique and will retain value well, I never think any watches are mere mortal's price ranges should be considered as investments

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## MID

The SpeedyPro is really the only Omega I like. I love the looks of the Speedy Tuesday and was lucky enough to get one reserved. It will be my second Speedy. (I have a 30th Anniversary from 1999.) I'm glad I didn't misread anything at 5 am here in Chicago. It seems to be a pure no-cost option -- a right but not obligation.


----------



## CajunMike

Can't wait to see the Wednesday-Monday LEs!


----------



## Mathew J

Peter C said:


> So Omega have named a Speedmaster.... "Speedy Tuesday", after a website blog! And it's on the caseback too!
> Boy that sounds naff, but it does look good...apart from the name.


thinking the same thing, totally love the look of the dial, not at all a fan of the caseback, wish they offered it with a bracelet.


----------



## El-Duderino

Huh. I clearly am not in sync with the rest of the Omega community. I saw this early enough to probably get a reservation, but this one didn't do anything for me. However, I felt the same about the Snoopy...so, like George Costanza, whatever I think I should do, I should do the opposite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

fskywalker said:


> I reserve it as no payment was necessary; will evaluate its purchase by summer!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah, exactly this.

To be honest, I'm not sure if anything at BW - including the new RM - will grab me as much as this new Speedy has. It will need to be something _very_ special...

Paying full price (in fact, paying more than _half_ price, or even less) is totally alien to me - I was never willing to pay full price for previous LE releases that were certain to sell out. I guess that means I wasn't totally taken by them (or just tight-fisted). But this Speedy Tuesday has really caught my imagination - it really does appeal like no other LE release has in recent years. To be honest, I'm very surprised - shocked, in fact - that I've taken the plunge...


----------



## Caymadian

Am I the only one who just heard of this LE today? Damn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1033306

What a great piece, too bad preorders are already sold out!


----------



## 1033306

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*

Congrats, you made a fine choice!


----------



## DocJekl

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*

I totally missed this, and they're all allocated now.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*



hidden by leaves said:


> They're really not...
> 
> At least the (most) original Speedy is still being produced, relatively unchanged. Unlike the Planet Ocean line, for example, that I think is mostly a progression of messes since the 2500 iteration was killed.


It's a real shame. Instead of subtly changing the PO 2500 which preserved a lot of omega DNA, they changed it drastically with every iteration and they become one-and-dones. My 2500 was the first omega I've really wanted to keep and I still love wearing it all the time. Omega is really cleaning out its closet of heritage to be the expensive trend-brand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*



JahIthBer said:


> I reckon for people who don't pay much attention to the real Moonwatch, the myriad of Limited Editions are way more attractive propositions.


Not true at all - I'm pretty sure lot's of people own the original line and also have LEs because, you know, some of the latter ones a) look fantastic and b) are highly collectible, which is part of the WIS fun.


----------



## dawiz

MID said:


> The SpeedyPro is really the only Omega I like.


It's not the only one I like, but it's pretty much the only one I can wear (6.5" wrists here). I, too, already have a classic Speedy Pro. I think this particular LE is one of the best looking ones they've ever made and it's a great addition to any collection.


----------



## DocJekl

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*

I personally like the different variations on the dial colors of the Speedmaster Moonwatch including this new one. Right now I have a standard black dial 1976 Speedy, and a blue panda dial CK-2998, plus white dial Silver Snoopy Award. So that's three.

But I also bought a couple of spare dials to do mods - a Mitsukoshi panda dial + silver hand set for a future sapphire sandwich that I plan to buy, as well as a white Italian dial + black handset and red seconds hand. I have no plans to mod my vintage 145.022 though.

Although I'd like one of these for myself, I think that I'd rather have a new white dial ceramic Daytona than this one. Then I'd put my two mod dials on a couple of like new watches. But if I could get a mint Apollo XI white dial/red print watch I'd give up my mod dials and hands to help pay for it, and still work on getting the Daytona.

Unfortunately I really don't want to buy any more watches without parting with a few to make room for the new ones, and I have very few that I want to part with that would make a dent in the cost of the next one. Every time I think that maybe I could sell one or both off my polar Explorer II 16570, or my SMPc non-chrono, a BB Red, or non-LE Planet Ocean 2500 then someone/something changes my mind.


----------



## 6R15

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*



DocJekl said:


> Every time I think that maybe I could sell one or both off my polar Explorer II 16570, or my SMPc non-chrono, a BB Red, or non-LE Planet Ocean 2500 then someone/something changes my mind.


Welcome to the disease that is watch collecting. Unfortunately, there is no known cure.


----------



## marconi

4counters said:


> I predict zero people in Australia will have managed to get this model. As soon as I saw the email I acted but too late, all goooorne!


Hi there I am in perth and managed to get one #0503.


----------



## TH14

Given that there's no financial commitment at this stage to reserve one, I think there'll be another chance or two to buy at retail price later in the year if you're quick enough. I'm not a fan of the striped NATO but love the dial on this one - the reverse panda looks really nice.


----------



## Ken G

TH14 said:


> Given that there's no financial commitment at this stage to reserve one, I think there'll be another chance or two to buy at retail price later in the year if you're quick enough. I'm not a fan of the striped NATO but love the dial on this one - the reverse panda looks really nice.


Totally agree with all three points.


----------



## rightrower

Saw it but I miss it. Congrats to those who reserved. Look forward to more #speedytuesday! 😀

Sent from Note 4 using tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Somehow the day that Omega emails me about this watch at 4AM is the day I don't read my emails until 8PM...


----------



## amankathuria

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*








Happy ! happy ! Glad I was able to get one. Actually the regular moonwatch for me was a little too straight/boring.

Like the reverse panda dial.


----------



## amankathuria

I managed one as well. Well I dont care about the LE's or their value. I like the watch , its going to stay with me !


----------



## EightEyes

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*

I can't wrap my head around the orientation of the numerals on the sub-dials. On the seconds sub-dial, the 20 and 30 are the right way up but the 40 is upside down. On the minutes register, however, the 10 and 20 are both upside down, with the 15 right side up.

My watch OCD would not cope!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84

0201/2012 for me! lucky, staying in Asia. LOL

any lucky ones with numbers 0321, 0861, 1861?


----------



## clonetrooper

I'm sure some people will jump boat by the time the watch is due. But it is for sure a nice one and if not for the baby below, I would have gotten one. But I am confident we ill see some other nice watches this year from Omega


----------



## Ken G

amankathuria said:


> I dont care about the LE's or their value. I like the watch , its going to stay with me !


Good man. Well said.
I'm with you on all 3 counts.

:-!


----------



## Ken G

gaoxing84 said:


> any lucky ones with numbers 0321, 0861, 1861?


I must confess, I did try 1861, 0861, but no joy. Then tried a couple of other numbers and several random spins. Ended up just going with whatever was next. I was kind of getting caught up in the excitement of that feature! But to be honest, I don't mind at all what my number is [I couldn't even tell you the number of my other LE Speedy or Bullhead without pulling them out the box and looking...]


----------



## blokk

Ken G said:


> Yeah, exactly this.
> 
> To be honest, I'm not sure if anything at BW - including the new RM - will grab me as much as this new Speedy has. It will need to be something _very_ special...
> 
> Paying full price (in fact, paying more than _half_ price, or even less) is totally alien to me - I was never willing to pay full price for previous LE releases that were certain to sell out. I guess that means I wasn't totally taken by them (or just tight-fisted). But this Speedy Tuesday has really caught my imagination - it really does appeal like no other LE release has in recent years. To be honest, I'm very surprised - shocked, in fact - that I've taken the plunge...


...new RM...


----------



## Ken G

blokk said:


> ...new RM...


If the rumors are to be believed! ;-)


----------



## AAMC

Ken G said:


> If the rumors are to be believed! ;-)


Rumors? What rumors? Oh no ... the girl at the bar again

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TH14

They're occasionally popping up on the site now 24 hours has passed. Keep refreshing the page if you'd like one...


----------



## Ken G

TH14 said:


> They're occasionally popping up on the site now 24 hours has passed. Keep refreshing the page if you'd like one...


I guess a lot of folks had second thoughts and didn't respond to that confirmation email...

I tried a little earlier - just out of interest - although the "reserve" button was available to click, I got this:


----------



## Donsaimon

Found one!!!! 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

I didn't want this so I'm not too worried but it does piss me off that it was sold out before even waking up in. California. Kind of short sighted if you ask me.


----------



## Ken G

Donsaimon said:


> Found one!!!!
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Congrats! 

I think as long as that message reads "all numbers have been *temporarily* allocated", and invites you to "try again later", folks are still in with a chance of getting one of these. In fact, they might end up getting one of the more sought-after numbers!


----------



## Ken G

Right now and the next hour or so is the key time if you still want one. That's when the 24-hour limit to confirm reservations expires for anybody who hasn't already replied...


----------



## Donsaimon

Yes. Now I go to buy a new "refresh page" key for my keyboard 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*



6R15 said:


> Reminds me of the 3577.50 Moon to Mars Numbered Edition I had.
> 
> "Numbered to what?"
> "Numbered to however many we can sell."


Think they managed about 27 in the end...

(apologies to any proud owners - just kidding )


----------



## Donsaimon

Isn't it a limited edition to 2012 pcs.?
They can not build as many as they can sell...

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

Just a lazy watchmaking IMO. 
In place of R&D in order to limit 8500-9300 size and cases, the wet dream of a lot of Omega lovers, they are thinking only how to squeeze money from this immortal cow. 

2012 "limited" edition, my a$$.


----------



## Ken G

Donsaimon said:


> Isn't it a limited edition to 2012 pcs.?
> They can not build as many as they can sell...
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


He's talking about a different watch - another Speedmaster Pro from a few years ago...


----------



## Donsaimon

Yes yes I know, I was trying to understand why the speedy tuesday remindes him the moon to mars... that was only a numbered edition, this is a numbered limited edition...


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

EightEyes said:


> I can't wrap my head around the orientation of the numerals on the sub-dials. On the seconds sub-dial, the 20 and 30 are the right way up but the 40 is upside down. On the minutes register, however, the 10 and 20 are both upside down, with the 15 right side up.
> 
> My watch OCD would not cope!


Obviously the orientation of the numbers is for readability, but there _is_ inconsistency between the continuous seconds and the minute counter.

The orientation of the corresponding numbers in each of these two sub-dials is consistent, except for the *"20"* in the seconds and the *"10"* in the minutes:



However, the new number orientation is the same as the '78 Alaska Project III-4 on which it is based...


----------



## TellingTime

2000 "limited" pieces is pretty funny.


----------



## Donsaimon

Snoopy was 1972 limited, but is impossibile to find at a normal price...


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

TellingTime said:


> 2000 "limited" pieces is pretty funny.


I take your point, but you could also argue that when demand exceeds supply, a product is limited.
It's certainly limited enough for all those disappointed people who wanted one, but woke up to find them sold out!


----------



## Ken G

Donsaimon said:


> Yes yes I know, I was trying to understand why the speedy tuesday remindes him the moon to mars... that was only a numbered edition, this is a numbered limited edition...
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


I see, I see. Can't help you there!


----------



## jepoole

Ken G said:


> I take your point, but you could also argue that when demand exceeds supply, a product is limited.
> It's certainly limited enough for all those disappointed people who wanted one, but woke up to find them sold out!


The forums are full of people upset that they cannot buy one. Sounds limited to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naryfx

Took me a ton of refreshing however ended up getting #68 a little bit earlier today. I guess there is still a chance but obviously ymmv


----------



## Ken G

naryfx said:


> Took me a ton of refreshing however ended up getting #68 a little bit earlier today. I guess there is still a chance but obviously ymmv


Well played!

Congrats!


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

TellingTime said:


> 2000 "limited" pieces is pretty funny.


Omega sold ~720,000 watches in 2014 and I'm guessing more in the years since. A run of 2,000 (0.3% of total production in 2014) sounds pretty limited to me.


----------



## rjprusak

Lots of Speedy LEs introduced recently. The Speedy CK2998 is my favorite by far.


----------



## TempusFazool

Love the dial but c'mon people-the hashtag on the buckle of the nato strap???? Keep the hashtags off the watches!!!


----------



## MarqDePombal

You don't know if all 2012 were "sold" online...they may be holding some back to provide to their boutiques when they become available this Summer.

I went to a boutique last year to purchase the CK2998 and was told they were sold out. I now see plenty of them in shop windows.


----------



## piningforthefjords

Ken G said:


>


The answer's obvious... you're meant to read the 20 in the left subdial and the 12 in the middle subdial together. Hence you get "2012".

Just kidding (maybe). ;-)


----------



## KJH666

Do the numbers really matter, everyone gets excited about low numbers or a number that means something to them like dates of birth or a combination of birth date and month etc. In reality when sold does anyone care. If you were buying a Snoopy now on the secondary markets and the price was right would you turn it down because it was the wrong number. I think this is the folly of giving people a choice.


----------



## TellingTime

MarqDePombal said:


> You don't know if all 2012 were "sold" online...they may be holding some back to provide to their boutiques when they become available this Summer.
> 
> I went to a boutique last year to purchase the CK2998 and was told they were sold out. I now see plenty of them in shop windows.


Exactly. 2012 luxury watches is a lot to sell...for any company. Except maybe the new Rolex ceramic.


----------



## naryfx

Would you guys rather prefer they only made one since there is only one Tuesday in a week or maybe even just 52 because there can only be 52 #speedytuesdays in a year? 

I'd rather be able to purchase one.


----------



## GrouchoM

Ken G said:


> Obviously the orientation of the numbers is for readability, but there _is_ inconsistency between the continuous seconds and the minute counter.
> 
> The orientation of the corresponding numbers in each of these two sub-dials is consistent, except for the *"20"* in the seconds and the *"10"* in the minutes:


Thanks, now I'll never be able to UNSEE that. As I didn't buy one of these, you've removed any doubt that I made the right choice for myself.


----------



## Ken G

KJH666 said:


> Do the numbers really matter, everyone gets excited about low numbers or a number that means something to them like dates of birth or a combination of birth date and month etc. In reality when sold does anyone care. If you were buying a Snoopy now on the secondary markets and the price was right would you turn it down because it was the wrong number. I think this is the folly of giving people a choice.


As I mentioned a few posts back, numbers don't matter to me (I have no idea what the numbers are of two other LEs I own). But I have to confess that when given the _opportunity_ to choose, I "got into it" (briefly, admittedly). So yeah, being able to choose is a bit gimmicky, but kind of fun at the same time. I'm not sure having that feature will help sell more watches if they try it again, but it certainly adds to the buying experience.


----------



## Ken G

GrouchoM said:


> Thanks, now I'll never be able to UNSEE that. As I didn't buy one of these, you've removed any doubt that I made the right choice for myself.


Glad to have been of help.
That said, you do have my sympathies - it must be tough that such minor points would prevent you from buying a watch. 
Remember, no matter what they might say, the perfect watch doesn't exist...


----------



## pianomankd

TempusFazool said:


> Love the dial but c'mon people-the hashtag on the buckle of the nato strap???? Keep the hashtags off the watches!!!


....um.....the hashtag is what started the idea for this watch in the first place. If anything, this is the ONLY watch that should have the hashtag.

Ugh.


----------



## naryfx

pianomankd said:


> ....um.....the hashtag is what started the idea for this watch in the first place. If anything, this is the ONLY watch that should have the hashtag.
> 
> Ugh.


It isn't even on the watch either... Pretty funny complaint IMO


----------



## Mathew J

also $6500 for hesalite on a strap seems steep given the regular version on a bracelet can be had for way less. Though to be fair the dial is so pretty its almost worth the uptick.


----------



## drifterproductions

True Panda of this exact same watch NON-limited edition coming at Basel.


----------



## Ken G

drifterproductions said:


> NON-limited edition.


Yay! 
I might get that...in about 3-4 years from now.


----------



## Slant

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*



EightEyes said:


> I can't wrap my head around the orientation of the numerals on the sub-dials. On the seconds sub-dial, the 20 and 30 are the right way up but the 40 is upside down. On the minutes register, however, the 10 and 20 are both upside down, with the 15 right side up.
> 
> My watch OCD would not cope!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


The "8" in the hour register is upside down too...


----------



## GregoryD

drifterproductions said:


> True Panda of this exact same watch NON-limited edition coming at Basel.


That would be awesome! Do you have a source or more info?


----------



## Ken G

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*



Slant said:


> The "8" in the hour register is upside down too...


Depends how you define upside down...

1, 2, 3 are the same (let's say, "right-way up")
4, 5, 6, 7 are therefore upside down
8, 9, 10, 11 and 12 are right-way up


----------



## sensui123

I'm glad to see the gang alive and kicking. I missed the boat being on west coast us but refreshed all day and went to sleep to wake around 3am to try...got up at four instead and refreshed for 20 min and landed a good number so can't complain. Could care less about resale....just like my snoopy, ck2998, Mitsubishi mod, gemini, apollo soyuz etc it'll be worn and enjoyed. The watch has great nods to wis like a matte case, font variance, radial sub dials, reverse panda etc....really a great piece. Love the watch roll packaging as well. Glad to see other regulars like ken g take the plunge too. I applaud omega isolating limited releases to boutiques to curb market deflation so this is not a bad idea....just would be nice to have some prior warning of the event. Either way, look forward to seeing the release and whatever they announce this year in basel.


----------



## Ken G

^^^^
Good points well made!

And congrats!


----------



## TMH478

Congrats to those who picked one up!


----------



## TempusFazool

No,the hashtag didnt start the idea, people's enthusiasm did. The hashtag is dated AF and has no place on a speedmaster. Ok fine, its not on the watch, its on the nato hardware but still, c'mon on!

SpeedyTuesday as a concept isnt dated, but that hashtag sure is. The Speedmaster's aesthetics are timeless, the same cannot be said for #.



pianomankd said:


> ....um.....the hashtag is what started the idea for this watch in the first place. If anything, this is the ONLY watch that should have the hashtag.
> 
> Ugh.


----------



## GrouchoM

Ken G said:


> Glad to have been of help.
> That said, you do have my sympathies - it must be tough that such minor points would prevent you from buying a watch.
> Remember, no matter what they might say, the perfect watch doesn't exist...


It does for me  









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*



Ken G said:


> Depends how you define upside down...
> 
> 1, 2, 3 are the same (let's say, "right-way up")
> 4, 5, 6, 7 are therefore upside down
> 8, 9, 10, 11 and 12 are right-way up


Some may say I'm being nitpicky, but I feel the numbers on the top half of each subdial should be positioned at the same orientation, while the bottom half the other way. So:



9 o'clock seconds subdial: "50", "60" and "10" are fine the way they are, but "40" should be flipped to match the "30" and "20".
6 o'clock hour counter: "9", "10", "11", "12", "1", "2" and "3" are all good at the top half, bottom half the "8" should be flipped to have the same orientation as 4, 5, 6, 7.
3 o'clock minute register: "10" and "20" flipped to match the orientation of "15".

That said, quirks or not, I still want one.


----------



## GregoryD

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*



Slant said:


> Some may say I'm being nitpicky, but I feel the numbers on the top half of each subdial should be positioned at the same orientation, while the bottom half the other way. So:
> 
> 9 o'clock seconds subdial: "50", "60" and "10" are fine the way they are, but "40" should be flipped to match the "30" and "20".
> 6 o'clock hour counter: "9", "10", "11", "12", "1", "2" and "3" are all good at the top half, bottom half the "8" should be flipped to have the same orientation as 4, 5, 6, 7.
> 3 o'clock minute register: "10" and "20" flipped to match the orientation of "15".
> 
> That said, quirks or not, I still want one.


I would normally agree that the subdial numerals should be symmetrical, but the way they're oriented is how they were on the original. It's quirky, but I like that they kept the quirkiness of the original:


----------



## piningforthefjords

GrouchoM said:


> Thanks, now I'll never be able to UNSEE that. As I didn't buy one of these, you've removed any doubt that I made the right choice for myself.


LOL. How about this... When I saw the lumed subdials, all I could think of was the brainwashing scene in Zoolander (yeah, I'm weird).


----------



## Ken G

GrouchoM said:


> It does for me


Well, that's a first!


----------



## Ken G

GregoryD said:


> I would normally agree that the subdial numerals should be symmetrical, but the way they're oriented is how they were on the original. It's quirky, but I like that they kept the quirkiness of the original:


I'm pretty sure the designers in the 70s would have considered other possibilities regarding number orientation on those sub-dials before settling on what we see on the Alaska Project III-4. But as I mentioned earlier - and highlighted in the picture - I'm surprised by the difference between the continuous seconds and minute counter. Intentional or careless oversight?

"Mistakes" and personal preference aside, I think the designers of the new watch did the right thing by retaining that layout. I'm certain there would be (even) more criticism of those dial numbers if they had been changed in any way...


----------



## BurtReynolds

LE....so that means i wont be able to get it for less than msrp in 3 months? Ohhhh wait of course i will hehe. Damn u omega! Still one of my fav brands tho!


----------



## blubarb




----------



## blubarb

6R15 said:


> Gripes aside of the surprise method of sale and abuse of the Speedmaster Professional line, this was an ingenious idea by whoever thought it up. Remember, the Swiss watch industry is firing people left and right (*cough*Richmont*cough*) to maintain their margins due to the trash year known as 2016 but Omega is one of the few who have been hit especially hard but is keeping the entire workforce. This ~12mil USD they took in in 4 hours not including actual costs, distribution, r&d, etc etc should be enough to keep their operations going for a while longer.
> 
> Well played, Swatch. I'd rather see another page on the Moonwatch Only volume 2 book than to see the loss of talented people and thereby giving us 10 more years of nothing new.


Moser and Ball have been doing this for sometime. Not new in regard to LEs. Just new for Omega.


----------



## blubarb

fskywalker said:


> I reserve it as no payment was necessary; will evaluate its purchase by summer!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This is the reality.


----------



## blubarb

Ken G said:


> Totally agree with all three points.


Also agree but how will potential buyers know?Another midnight surprise?


----------



## blubarb

drifterproductions said:


> True Panda of this exact same watch NON-limited edition coming at Basel.


This is also my prediction and what I am hanging out for. Fingers crossed.


----------



## blubarb

piningforthefjords said:


> LOL. How about this... When I saw the lumed subdials, all I could think of was the brainwashing scene in Zoolander (yeah, I'm weird).
> 
> View attachment 10490098
> View attachment 10490218


And there it is!! The Zoolander! Much better than the Fratello watch I have heard or the Speedy Tuesday Blog thing...but by the God's of Rolex.....the Zoolander!


----------



## blubarb

And this is what am waiting for as long as it just has the Heuer logo on it...


----------



## Aliosa_007

Wow, infinity... does that fall on a Wednesday?



johnno1954 said:


>


----------



## Ken G

johnno1954 said:


> This is also my prediction and what I am hanging out for. Fingers crossed.


"drifterproductions" post sounded more like a statement of fact than a prediction...


----------



## Ken G

johnno1954 said:


> Also agree but how will potential buyers know?Another midnight surprise?


Well, that's obviously been the cause of considerable consternation over the past 48 hours. Your guess is as good as mine...

From a customer POV, the release hasn't been ideal. No denying that. From a marketing POV, it's worked quite brilliantly. This time.

Would it work repeatedly? I don't think so...


----------



## HiggsBoson

I'm sorry guys, but all these Speedy Limited Editions. 
It's, well, they don't seem so......limited anymore. :think:


----------



## AAMC

Ken G said:


> "drifterproductions" post sounded more like a statement of fact than a prediction...


if that's true I'll be over it...
wait! but I want a Railmaster too....better start saving....


----------



## Vig2000

Meh


----------



## Perseus

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*



6R15 said:


> Give it a few years and Omega will update the Speedy Pro with a ceramic bezel and broader case. It's only a matter of time before they destroy the Speedy Pro too (they've destroyed the rest of their lineup already, the Moonwatch is last on the list).


They already did that with the 9300 models. I'm thinking they'll leave the Speedmaster alone, but who knows.


----------



## Hosea

jepoole said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I love this watch. Vintage logo, white dials, black and white NATO strap... cannot wait!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like especially the a brushed case and the choice of hesalite over saphhire. 
But while they lume the subdials , they don't lume the numbers on the subdials. So its not really useful in the darkness. Also they should have gone all the way by lume the tachymeter.


----------



## bayarea508

New speedy looks nice...Lume looks amazing


----------



## pikeman

Looks like you can put your name and details down on the Omega website for the next one available for reservation.


----------



## Perseus

drifterproductions said:


> True Panda of this exact same watch NON-limited edition coming at Basel.


This wouldn't surprise me at all. I imagine they would use the normal subdial layout also, possibly ditch the lumed dial.


----------



## Perseus

GrouchoM said:


> I wonder if, in a few months, the reservations become sellable for a profit.


I highly doubt the reservations are transferable.


----------



## Perseus

Looks like Hamilton is offering a consolation prize. 42mm case, modified valjoux movement.


----------



## AAAAAThats6As

fingers crossed!



Perseus said:


> This wouldn't surprise me at all. I imagine they would use the normal subdial layout also, possibly ditch the lumed dial.


the new Hamilton panda looks great too. glad to see watch companies continuing to evolve to the demand for vintage-inspired pieces.


----------



## fskywalker

Perseus said:


> I highly doubt the reservations are transferable.


I think person would have to purchase to then sell it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reef58

That reverse Panda Dial is sweet. I am not looking for another watch, but if I were.....


----------



## 4counters

Looks like all numbers have now gone but there's a wait list process now in place.

I am on the list!


----------



## Mr_Time

Hi guys! I am one of those who managed to make a reservation/order of this LE. But... I'm still hesitating because of price. I really like speedy, it a great watch with great story and history, absolute classic with a timeless design, especially this LE looks very nice.. Nevertheless (imho) I feel that this wath is a bit overpriced. 
Is it a good deal? No bracelet, without "moon" box.. Baselword will be soon as well - new models, combinations, maybe panda .. (?)
Fortunately, I still have a lot of time to decide 

Sorry for my "english" )


----------



## pianomankd

Do you wear your moon box? Chances are 90% of those who get boxes just put them on a shelf somewhere in a closet.

That being said, yes, the price is on the high side, but it's an LE and very popular (as you can see) so Omega knows they won't have a problem moving them all.


----------



## jepoole

Mr_Time said:


> Hi guys! I am one of those who managed to make a reservation/order of this LE. But... I'm still hesitating because of price. I really like speedy, it a great watch with great story and history, absolute classic with a timeless design, especially this LE looks very nice.. Nevertheless (imho) I feel that this wath is a bit overpriced.
> Is it a good deal? No bracelet, without "moon" box.. Baselword will be soon as well - new models, combinations, maybe panda .. (?)
> Fortunately, I still have a lot of time to decide
> 
> Sorry for my "english" )


Congratulations on obtaining a reservation. You have three options....

1. Cancel the reservation. 
2. Pay for the reservation and keep it. 
3. Pay for the reservation and flip it.

With no money down (IMHO was the wrong move), you have time to decide. Personally, I'm very excited about this watch. My first LE piece!



pianomankd said:


> Do you wear your moon box? Chances are 90% of those who get boxes just put them on a shelf somewhere in a closet.
> 
> That being said, yes, the price is on the high side, but it's an LE and very popular (as you can see) so Omega knows they won't have a problem moving them all.


If someone really wants the box Omega will gladly sell it to you for $750!

Went to my OB yesterday and they have clients that are begging for the LE Speedy Tuesday. Omega will sell every one once they are released.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

jepoole said:


> Congratulations on obtaining a reservation. You have three options....
> 
> 1. Cancel the reservation.
> 2. Pay for the reservation and keep it.
> 3. Pay for the reservation and flip it.


Option 1 will allow someone else to get the watch at MSRP
Option 3 will allow you to make (probably) several thousand dollars this summer
Options 1 & 3 would be satisfying [in different ways!  ]

Option 2 would be the biggest thrill [that's the one I'm going for ;-) ]


----------



## jepoole

Ken G said:


> Option 1 will allow someone else to get the watch at MSRP
> Option 3 will allow you to make (probably) several thousand dollars this summer
> Options 1 & 3 would be satisfying [in different ways!  ]
> 
> Option 2 would be the biggest thrill [that's the one I'm going for ;-) ]


I'm also going for option two! It will be great to have such a sought after piece on our wrists day one (sorry to those that aren't getting it).

Told my OB that we should have a pickup party and was told I'm their only client that reserved one. Another person called to let them know he will pick it up there, but wasn't an OB client. Perhaps we will all have a virtual pickup party on the forums!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMH478

*Re: Omega Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" Limited Edition*



Slant said:


> Some may say I'm being nitpicky, but I feel the numbers on the top half of each subdial should be positioned at the same orientation, while the bottom half the other way. So:
> 
> 
> 
> 9 o'clock seconds subdial: "50", "60" and "10" are fine the way they are, but "40" should be flipped to match the "30" and "20".
> 6 o'clock hour counter: "9", "10", "11", "12", "1", "2" and "3" are all good at the top half, bottom half the "8" should be flipped to have the same orientation as 4, 5, 6, 7.
> 3 o'clock minute register: "10" and "20" flipped to match the orientation of "15".
> 
> That said, quirks or not, I still want one.


LOL!! I have not noticed that! I think it's really cool, actually. 


GregoryD said:


> I would normally agree that the subdial numerals should be symmetrical, but the way they're oriented is how they were on the original. It's quirky, but I like that they kept the quirkiness of the original:


-Tim


----------



## TellingTime

Ken G said:


> Option 3 will allow you to make (probably) several thousand dollars this summer


I wouldn't count on it though I would bet on it. --Against this statement, that is. ;-)


----------



## Lukebor

Real photos from Watch-insider: 
http://www.watch-insider.com/news/o...tuesday-speedytuesday-10-live-taken-pictures/

iP7


----------



## Ken G

^^^^
Thanks for that!


----------



## Mr_Time

pianomankd said:


> Do you wear your moon box? Chances are 90% of those who get boxes just put them on a shelf somewhere in a closet.
> 
> That being said, yes, the price is on the high side, but it's an LE and very popular (as you can see) so Omega knows they won't have a problem moving them all.


You're probably right, but the bracelet would by great to get Brown leather looks like an excellent combination with reverse panda and brushed surface.. Still and all the bracelet is so practical and nice as well.

to Ken G, Jepoole - thanks for yours opinions.. Most probably betting that the price will rise, but it is hard to predict. I would vote for option n. 2 - I want to keep my "speedy" 
One thing worries me a little bit - back side of the watch (sorry, I don't know how to translate it to English ) I hope that selling pieces will have a better finish. I mean the Seahorse..


----------



## jepoole

Mr_Time said:


> to Ken G, Jepoole - thanks for yours opinions.. Most probably betting that the price will rise, but it is hard to predict. I would vote for option n. 2 - I want to keep my "speedy"
> One thing worries me a little bit - back side of the watch (sorry, I don't know how to translate it to English ) I hope that selling pieces will have a better finish. I mean the Seahorse..
> View attachment 10530322


You are welcome! That's how I feel... as much I would love the extra $$$ from selling mine I WANT this watch. 913 / 2012 is mine!

The seahorse has been part of Omega for decades as a symbol for water-resistance. That being said, I will save my Aqua Terra for the water and only wear the Speedy on land.... and in space! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Time

Sorry, my fault... The symbol of seahorse is absolutely fine. I know that is it connected with Omega (I am owner of Omega SMP). I mean surface of the seahorse. The quality could be much better (imho) ..


----------



## IGotId

jepoole said:


> Congratulations on obtaining a reservation. You have three options....
> 
> 1. Cancel the reservation.
> *2. Pay for the reservation and keep it.*
> 3. Pay for the reservation and flip it.
> 
> With no money down (IMHO was the wrong move), you have time to decide. Personally, I'm very excited about this watch. My first LE piece!


How much are they charging for the reservation?


----------



## Ken G

Mr_Time said:


> Sorry, my fault...I mean surface of the seahorse. The quality could be much better (imho) ..


Yeah, that does look a bit rough, doesn't it?
Let's hope that's just a mock-up...


----------



## jepoole

IGotId said:


> How much are they charging for the reservation?


Watch cost $6,500 USD, but they did not charge a deposit while making the reservation. We assume the payment will be due when we pick up our watches in June.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benvh

Looks like Hodinkee came across the prototype at SIHH and posted some impressions on their site. The more I see of it the more excited I am that I got my name on the list. I'm on the West Coast but fortunately I was in China last week and saw it on Instagram while waiting for the elevator at my hotel. The one time being in China paid off!

I didn't select an OB at which to pick it up since none on the list are near me here in SF. Apparently they will contact me regarding how to get it this summer. I'm hoping I can pick it up at Toppers.

Ben


----------



## tempusfugit861

With the "hashtag" on the buckle of the nato strap it could have been called the Twitter Speedy...or Facebook Speedy.


----------



## Snuggie

It really is a stunning watch! Can't wait to see it in the metal!


----------



## Lukebor

Looks great on this live photo 









iP7


----------



## sungtaek

Wow. great lume..


----------



## sun_devil

Absolutely love this LE! Can't wait to pick mine up this Summer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

One thing I'm unsure of is legibility - the brushed silver hands blend into the subdials a bit. I'm looking forward to pics of the final production watch (I'm assuming Omega will put them out before customers pick up their watches).


----------



## Travelller

Looking forward to one 

FWIW, a little more info on the original, c/o the "Moonwatch Only" book |>









Also the Alaska II - notice the sub-reg. #s are slightly different to those of the III...








_(original c/o Omega)_


----------



## AAMC

drifterproductions said:


> True Panda of this exact same watch NON-limited edition coming at Basel.


Are you sure? The thing that I'm aware of is a LE of 1957 units, 39mm, panda/alpha hands Speedmaster coming to Basel....Plus another LE of 100 something Speedmaster

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

blokk said:


> The lume is amazing. Too bad the bezel isn't lumed.


Ditto!!!!


----------



## Travelller

tempusfugit861 said:


> With the "hashtag" on the buckle of the nato strap it could have been called the Twitter Speedy...or Facebook Speedy.


It's...

*################## Speedy Tuesday ####################*


----------



## aeolianmode

I always sort of felt that these special editions detracted from the brand a bit. The speedys are ok but the james bond editions seamasters are not great. I think this is fine, wasnt super down with the snoopy one but this one is better.


----------



## TellingTime

I'd buy insurance for this watch. Because you may end up wanting to drop it on a tile floor. :-!


----------



## Quartersawn

TellingTime said:


> I'd buy insurance for this watch. Because you may end up wanting to drop it on a tile floor. :-!


What? :think:


----------



## Ken G

Saxon007 said:


> What? :think:


Perhaps the poster somehow believes this new watch is made of ceramic and it's a (very original) gag referencing the infamous fragility of those watches. That's all I could come up with.

Or maybe it's a two-parter and the punchline's coming...


----------



## TellingTime

Ken G said:


> Perhaps the poster somehow believes this new watch is made of ceramic and it's a (very original) gag referencing the infamous fragility of those watches. That's all I could come up with.
> 
> Or maybe it's a two-parter and the punchline's coming...


Close. It was a play on the advice often given out for ceramics. --If it breaks you'll *regret* not having insurance.

With this watch I know it's not ceramic, but you just might *regret* buying it on the spot at 3am.


----------



## Ken G

Thanks for clearing that one up.


----------



## TellingTime

Ken G said:


> Thanks for clearing that one up.


LOL. You can be honest. It wasn't very well done. Maybe next time.


----------



## Ken G

TellingTime said:


> LOL. You can be honest. It wasn't very well done. Maybe next time.



Ha! Maybe you should try running your material past a close friend first!


----------



## rjprusak

This photo is amazing. I love my CK2998 but a small part of me wishes that I waited for this LE.


----------



## cigarlvr

Anyone look into getting a bracelet fro this one as well and if so what is the MSRP. Wonder if you better start ordering that as well as when the watch hits wonder how many will also want that and may take some time to get.


----------



## TellingTime

The writing on the back doesn't work for me. Nor the way it was sold. However I do think it will look good on SS. So I'd go ahead and order the bracelet for it.


----------



## Ken G

"Speedy Tuesday Story #1"

Screen grabs from a just-received email...


----------



## pianomankd

Got the same email. A nice touch to help build the anticipation!


----------



## xcellr8tion

Wow, nicely done on their part.


----------



## pianomankd

xcellr8tion said:


> Wow, nicely done on their part.


It also kind of gives those who got the reservation in a better sense of relief knowing you're registered in the Omega system now as one who's going to receive one!


----------



## xcellr8tion

pianomankd said:


> It also kind of gives those who got the reservation in a better sense of relief knowing you're registered in the Omega system now as one who's going to receive one!


Totally - unfortunately that's not me though


----------



## DocJekl

I'm still struggling with the different "20" orientations on the 3 and 9 o'clock sub-dials. Rather than spend $6.5K on this I think that I'll save it for the next big thing. I think my CK-2998LE looks better anyway.


----------



## Ken G

DocJekl said:


> I'm still struggling with the different "20" orientations on the 3 and 9 o'clock sub-dials.


Yeah, it's a bit of a mystery. Here's the original 1972 drawing:









(Pic from watchinsider.com)

This article on radial dials is interesting, but doesn't answer the question...

https://www.fratellowatches.com/speedy-tuesday-speedmaster-radial-dials/


----------



## DocJekl

Ken G said:


> Yeah, it's a bit of a mystery. Here's the original 1972 drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pic from watchinsider.com)
> 
> This article on radial dials is interesting, but doesn't answer the question...
> 
> https://www.fratellowatches.com/speedy-tuesday-speedmaster-radial-dials/


I pretty much feel like the 10 and 20 should be flipped 180 degrees on the 30 minute sub-dial in order to feel right, as well as the 40 in the 9 o'clock sub-dial. And BINGO! right there in your link is a photo of how it should look to me and "feel" right in my eyes.


----------



## Ken G

Yeah, I spotted it right away when the watch was announced and made the following post on this thread:



Ken G said:


> Obviously the orientation of the numbers is for readability, but there _is_ inconsistency between the continuous seconds and the minute counter.
> 
> The orientation of the corresponding numbers in each of these two sub-dials is consistent, except for the *"20"* in the seconds and the *"10"* in the minutes:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the new number orientation is the same as the '78 Alaska Project III-4 on which it is based...


The interesting thing - as the article outlines - is that the '72 _drawing_ is "wrong", but the '72 _watch_ is "correct". The '78 watch then goes back to the original "wrong" drawing, and of course #ST is based on the '78 watch. I'm sure I mentioned on one of the threads that if they _hadn't_ used the "wrong" orientation on #ST, people would've complained about that!

Also, I only noticed a few days ago that the radial sub-dials on my _Flat Jedi_ are "correct" in their orientation:










My guess - and it's just that - is that they simply messed up in '78. Personally, I think it's good that Omega retained the inconsistency for #ST - it's an interesting little "backstory"...


----------



## Ken G

The watch will appear in the new "Moonwatch Only" book. A couple of sample pages:

















[pics from Fratello: https://www.fratellowatches.com/moonwatch-only-60-years-of-omega-speedmaster/ ]

I see from the article that the update will include automatic Speedies like the Mark III and 125 Anniversary...


----------



## fskywalker

Ken G said:


> The watch will appear in the new "Moonwatch Only" book. A couple of sample pages:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [pics from Fratello: https://www.fratellowatches.com/moonwatch-only-60-years-of-omega-speedmaster/ ]
> 
> I see from the article that the update will include automatic Speedies like the Mark III and 125 Anniversary...


Thanks for sharing! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken G

fskywalker said:


> Thanks for sharing!


You're welcome! 

I hadn't really been thinking too much about this "incoming" until quite recently, but I'm starting to get a bit more excited now. Been thinking about ordering some other straps...


----------



## Travelller

Ken G said:


> I hadn't really been thinking too much about this "incoming" until quite recently, but I'm starting to get a bit more excited now. Been thinking about ordering some other straps...


T4S and ditto!

Dammit, I bought the book barely a year ago and now I'm thinking I have to get this edition... :think:









I will also look for additional straps - if I'm honest, I'm not all that crazy about the default brown-leather strap and will immediately move it to the supplied B&W NATO. I may also get Omega's Bond-style NATO too, assuming they have one that will fit the SMP, or at least an all-black one. Maybe even a bracelet... :think:

~~~

I just got some great news from the Omega-SpeedyTuesday "communications office"; my local Boutique is hosting a toast for the 60th and Omega's "Brand Heritage Manager" & museum director Petros Protopapas will be the guest speaker :-!

EDIT: Also an interesting read

That's going to really boost my anticipation - can't wait!!! Maybe I will bring my book and have him sign it


----------



## Ken G

Travelller said:


> I will also look for additional straps - if I'm honest, I'm not all that crazy about the default brown-leather strap and will immediately move it to the supplied B&W NATO.


I'm not all that crazy about _either_ of the straps! I would've preferred non-contrasting stitching on the brown leather, and I've never been a fan of NATOs (have never even tried one on. Ever). I'm thinking of getting custom-made brown and black rally straps...



Travelller said:


> I just got some great news from the Omega-SpeedyTuesday "communications office"; my local Boutique is hosting a toast for the 60th and Omega's "Brand Heritage Manager" & museum director Petros Protopapas will be the guest speaker :-!
> 
> That's going to really boost my anticipation - can't wait!!! Maybe I will bring my book and have him sign it


Wow!  Terrific stuff - enjoy!

What is it the kids say these days? Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## dawiz

Is there an ETA for the watch, btw? 'summer' is quite a big time span 

Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant

dawiz said:


> Is there an ETA for the watch, btw?


No, it's their in-house 1861.

Sorry, couldn't help it!


----------



## 5-Oclock-Somewhere

Ken G said:


> This is the one I was hinting at recently on another thread:
> 
> OMEGA Speedmaster Speedy Tuesday Limited Edition


I hate to break with the crowd, but Meh! To me the contrasting color sub dials have never looked good. IMHO with the Speedmaster the black dial is the only way to go.


----------



## Ken G

5-Oclock-Somewhere said:


> I hate to break with the crowd, but Meh! To me the contrasting color sub dials have never looked good. IMHO with the Speedmaster the black dial is the only way to go.


*"Well, it would be a pretty boring old world if we all liked the same thing"*

© _Ken G 2012-2017_


----------



## incontrol

The contrasting sundials are the reason I wanted this one. My first Speedy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

incontrol said:


> The contrasting sundials are the reason I wanted this one. My first Speedy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I prefer a watch that works in the dark, and not just outside during the day..

dam you autocorrect?


----------



## sensui123

I saw this from marcnorth on omegaforums, cool interview with Robert Jan on this piece from Hodinkee:


----------



## incontrol

DocJekl said:


> I prefer a watch that works in the dark, and not just outside during the day..
> 
> dam you autocorrect?


I hate auto correct! Haha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TellingTime

Ken G said:


> *"Well, it would be a pretty boring old world if we all liked the same thing"*
> 
> © _Ken G 2012-2017_


Wait. I see a future case back inscription. --The 2018 Ken G LE. An instant classic.:-d


----------



## Ken G

sensui123 said:


> I saw this from marcnorth on omegaforums, cool interview with Robert Jan on this piece from Hodinkee


Thanks - enjoyed that!


----------



## Ken G

TellingTime said:


> Wait. I see a future case back inscription. --The 2018 Ken G LE. An instant classic.:-d


Wouldn't be a bad case back inscription for a really divisive design!


----------



## MJACLA09

Cool watch.


----------



## TellingTime

Ken G said:


> Wouldn't be a bad case back inscription for a really divisive design!


The name flows. I might be interested if the design was inspired by your current collection. |>|>


----------



## Ohmzx

This is a gorgeous speedy but wait for the 60th anniversary that will be debut in the Basel world next week!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

Ohmzx said:


> This is a gorgeous speedy but wait for the 60th anniversary that will be debut in the Basel world next week!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Something like this:









Source: https://monochrome-watches.com/omega-speedmaster-60th-anniversary-omega-baselworld-2017-predictions/


----------



## Travelller

Ken G said:


> ...Pictures or it didn't happen!


_Sir, yes sir! _;-)


----------



## iTreelex

munichblue said:


> Something like this:
> 
> View attachment 11174938
> 
> 
> Source: https://monochrome-watches.com/omega-speedmaster-60th-anniversary-omega-baselworld-2017-predictions/


Wow... I have a 3594 which is the 1957 reissue and I may flip it for this with the straight lugs. I'm hoping this doesn't happen lol


----------



## Ken G

Travelller said:


> _Sir, yes sir! _;-)


Excellent! 

Looks like it was a great event - thanks for posting!


----------



## SPEIRMOOR

Got this earlier today in an Email. Maybe some hope but at least an acknowledgement that I'm on the waiting list. 









Seolta ó mo iPhone


----------



## Ken G

SPEIRMOOR said:


> Got this earlier today in an Email. Maybe some hope but at least an acknowledgement that I'm on the waiting list.


I suppose this week is one of the times that cancellations are more likely. I guess there's a chance some people who have reserved #ST (and can only go for one watch this year) will find something more appealing at BW and pull out. The other likely cancellation time, of course, is when the email is sent out saying the watch is ready to be picked up...and paid for!

There are still several days of BW to go - I wonder if anyone on the list will get lucky at the end of next week...


----------



## 4counters

SPEIRMOOR said:


> Got this earlier today in an Email. Maybe some hope but at least an acknowledgement that I'm on the waiting list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seolta ó mo iPhone


I received the same email last week.


----------



## Donsaimon

As far as I read here and there, almost everyone that had reserved the ST, after having seen BW models want to keep ST Reservation!


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

Donsaimon said:


> As far as I read here and there, almost everyone that had reserved the ST, after having seen BW models want to keep ST Reservation!
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Over the past few days, a half dozen or so people here have said they intend to keep their reservations, but that leaves over 2000 unknowns!


----------



## siblingchris

Donsaimon said:


> As far as I read here and there, almost everyone that had reserved the ST, after having seen BW models want to keep ST Reservation!
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Ahhh...a glass half empty kind of guy


----------



## siblingchris

Ken G said:


> Over the past few days, a half dozen or so people here have said they intend to keep their reservations, but that leaves over 2000 unknowns!


Ahhhhh.... A glass half full kind of guy!


----------



## siblingchris

4counters said:


> I received the same email last week.


+1


----------



## munichblue

Ken G said:


> Over the past few days, a half dozen or so people here have said they intend to keep their reservations, but that leaves over 2000 unknowns!


Will keep mine as well, nothing in the world could detract me from it!t :-!


----------



## incontrol

I am keeping mine as well. Nothing Basel introduced seems better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donsaimon

Statistically speaking.... ST is still the most desired


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

Ken G said:


> Over the past few days, a half dozen or so people here have said they intend to keep their reservations, but that leaves over 2000 unknowns!


Will keep mine as well, nothing in the world could detract me from it!t :-!


----------



## 4counters

C'mon peeps, ditch those ST reservations.

Surely Baselworld has some far more tempting propositions


----------



## Donsaimon

Personally I think 60th anniversary speedy is a flop...


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Ken G said:


> Over the past few days, a half dozen or so people here have said they intend to keep their reservations, but that leaves over 2000 unknowns!


Well Ken, lets say 1999 opportunities 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

4counters said:


> I received the same email last week.


Glad didn't got that email, this is the one got associated to my spot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 6R15

Donsaimon said:


> Personally I think 60th anniversary speedy is a flop...


It was announced like 3 days ago and my local Omega Boutique is already sold out. The only flop is your unfounded comment!


----------



## Csyoon25

Donsaimon said:


> Personally I think 60th anniversary speedy is a flop...
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Hard to call a most likely sold out product a flop. Saying you don't like the design on the other hand is fine

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

fskywalker said:


> Well Ken, lets say 1999 opportunities


Well, I'm still hopeful someone here who's on the waiting list will get a mail telling them they have one. I'm sure most have totally given up hope and moved on, so that would be a real thrill!


----------



## 4counters

Ken G said:


> Well, I'm still hopeful someone here who's on the waiting list will get a mail telling them they have one. I'm sure most have totally given up hope and moved on, so that would be a real thrill!


I'm hoping when cold hard cash has to change hands a few more will become available.


----------



## Ken G

Yeah, as I mentioned upthread, that's one of the two main chances of availability. The other being around now - due to people seeing something more appealing at BW (not necessarily from Omega, of course) and pulling out.

Even though it's likely (but not guaranteed) that a quick profit could be made by going ahead and getting the watch, I guess there are some people who either can't be bothered with that hassle, or just don't feel comfortable doing it.

As I said, I'd love to see at least one person here get their hands on this having given up all hope...


----------



## Donsaimon

6R15 said:


> It was announced like 3 days ago and my local Omega Boutique is already sold out. The only flop is your unfounded comment!


I would like to underline that I wrote "personally", that means it is my opinion and not a "holy truth".... 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris

Wondering if the Speedmaster Racing might be more tempting for some than the Speedy Tuesday LE 

https://www.omegawatches.com/watches/baselworld2017/speedmaster-racing/


----------



## munichblue

siblingchris said:


> Wondering if the Speedmaster Racing might be more tempting for some than the Speedy Tuesday LE
> 
> https://www.omegawatches.com/watches/baselworld2017/speedmaster-racing/


Nope, not in thousand years... ;-)


----------



## fskywalker

siblingchris said:


> Wondering if the Speedmaster Racing might be more tempting for some than the Speedy Tuesday LE
> 
> https://www.omegawatches.com/watches/baselworld2017/speedmaster-racing/


Good try! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## siblingchris

I actually have to admit I quite like the look of it, particularly the black one and am attracted by it being a little larger too.


----------



## Ken G

"Speedy Tuesday Story #2"


----------



## munichblue

Got the same today. I'm so thrilled, can't wait any longer.


----------



## sportura

4counters said:


> I'm hoping when cold hard cash has to change hands a few more will become available.


I believe that's going to happen. Many fail to realize that 2,012 people are on a list but none of them have spent a dime.

A reservation made in the heat of the moment surrounded by forum enthusiasm can fade quite easily when it's time to pay up. I think you'll see some reservations change hands, some waitlisters get spots through attrition, and eventually some sold online at a slight premium. There isn't much of a 'story' to this watch, it has no connection to NASA or an anniversary.


----------



## 226518

We're months away from this watch's release. I wonder: are there any photoshop wizards out there that can photoshop a brushed, stainless steel bezel on this puppy? I'm thinking that such a mod would make this watch even more aesthetically subdued and would make the subdials pop more. Any takers?


----------



## Ken G

sportura said:


> I think you'll see some reservations change hands


I don't think that's possible. Sure, some people might get the watch and pass it on to a friend at cost, but the transfer of the reservation to another name is not possible.



sportura said:


> some waitlisters get spots through attrition


Yes, but I'm not sure the numbers will be huge.



sportura said:


> and eventually some sold online at a slight premium.


I think _a lot_ will be sold online _immediately_ at _significant_ premiums. Perhaps down the line the price will drop, but I'm doubtful the premium will be ever be "slight". Time will tell - no one knows for sure.



sportura said:


> There isn't much of a 'story' to this watch, it has no connection to NASA or an anniversary.


Actually, it does have a connection to both of these, even if it's rather weak (5th anniversary of Speedy Tuesday; design based on Alaska Project).

And even if these are discounted, past Speedmaster Pro LEs not connected to anniversaries or NASA have been - and remain - hugely popular and sought-after: the Japanese and Italian LEs spring to mind...


----------



## corn18

This is like debating whether the stock market will go up or down.


----------



## TellingTime

Ken G said:


> I think _a lot_ will be sold online _immediately_ at _significant_ premiums. Perhaps down the line the price will drop, but I'm doubtful the premium will be ever be "slight". Time will tell - no one knows for sure.


To sell at a significant premium would mean a significant demand.


----------



## Ken G

corn18 said:


> This is like debating whether the stock market will go up or down.


Indeed it is...


Ken G said:


> Time will tell - no one knows for sure.


----------



## Ken G

TellingTime said:


> To sell at a significant premium would mean a significant demand.


Of which there is evidence...


----------



## TellingTime

Ken G said:


> Of which there is evidence...


I don't see it. But I've been wrong before.


----------



## Ken G

TellingTime said:


> I don't see it. But I've been wrong before.


Well, there is some:

• 2000+ watches being reserved within a few hours (albeit without payment)
• Many here complaining they wanted to reserve (buy), but couldn't 
• The company setting up an online waitlist to deal with the demand
• Long-term, big-spending OB and AD customers the world over complaining vigorously about not being able to buy the watch (I have this on good authority)

OK, not exactly scientific evidence, but my _personal_ feeling is that this is going to be a very popular watch. But as I said above, nobody here - or elsewhere - _really_ knows what's going to happen...


----------



## naryfx

TellingTime said:


> I don't see it. But I've been wrong before.


Yep 2012 reserved in just a couple hours and a full wait list. Definitely no demand for this watch that I can see either.


----------



## TellingTime

Ken G said:


> Well, there is some:
> 
> • 2000+ watches being reserved within a few hours (albeit without payment)
> • Many here complaining they wanted to reserve (buy), but couldn't
> • The company setting up an online waitlist to deal with the demand
> • Long-term, big-spending OB and AD customers the world over complaining vigorously about not being able to buy the watch (I have this on good authority)
> 
> OK, not exactly scientific evidence, but my _personal_ feeling is that this is going to be a very popular watch. But as I said above, nobody here - or elsewhere - _really_ knows what's going to happen...


I didn't buy my watches as investments and I would advise others to do the same.


----------



## SPEIRMOOR

No update for the Waitlisters 

Seolta ó mo iPhone


----------



## dkpw

Disclaimer: I have #1321 reserved - which may skew my view.

I'd go further than Ken. The clear indications are that the Speedy Tuesday is going to be one of the most highly sought after Speedmaster LEs for ages. Ken's adduced some excellent reasons why this is most likely, but I'll add that it's got a lot to do with it being a beautiful looking watch. Robert-Jan Broer is to be congratulated for working with Omega to bring this to fruition.


----------



## Ken G

TellingTime said:


> I didn't buy my watches as investments and I would advise others to do the same.


Neither did I, and I would offer precisely the same advice (#ST will be my 27th Omega and I still have the first 26)...


----------



## Ken G

dkpw said:


> The clear indications are that the Speedy Tuesday is going to be one of the most highly sought after Speedmaster LEs for ages. Ken's adduced some excellent reasons why this is most likely, but *I'll add that it's got a lot to do with it being a beautiful looking watch*. Robert-Jan Broer is to be congratulated for working with Omega to bring this to fruition.


I agree the beautiful design has a lot to do with the highly-likely popularity of this watch. Well said.

Personally speaking, it was the looks of this Speedmaster that made me bite the bullet and pay full price for an Omega for the first time ever (I usually enjoy discounts in the region of 55, 60, even 65% of*f* [yes, that's "f" x 2] MSRP when I buy non-vintage Omegas). I didn't reserve #ST for the potential profit in selling it on (or even because it might hold its value) - I reserved it for its stunning looks and for the certain pleasure I'll get from wearing it...


----------



## sportura

naryfx said:


> Yep 2012 reserved in just a couple hours and a full wait list. Definitely no demand for this watch that I can see either.


This watch feels akin to Kickstarter to me. There is demand, there is a buzz, but no one has spent a dime yet. Listen, we all know how forums work, for a simple click of a mouse you can get lots of props for being a Reservation Holder for months while you decide if you actually want to pay for it. And at the same time, the internet frenzy and all this chatter about scarcity and rarity, well, it's exactly what it's creators sought and strategized and so it's happening. Textbook example of guerilla marketing in today's social media world.

It's a great looking watch, reverse panda's are always a nice changeup, the question of whether or not there is real demand for this timepiece or just demand for participation in an internet phenomenon remains to be seen.


----------



## GregoryD

I've got a reservation, but I'm on the fence, mostly because I'm not convinced yet that this is a better looking watch than the standard Speedy Pro. I also have some concerns about the legibility of the hands against the subdials. But I've read that it's stunning in person, so I'll have to reserve judgement until I see it in hand. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

I'm getting more and more the impression that a lot of people who didn't manage a reservation for a ST develop a huge wishful thinking that the demand and the success of the ST will fail. It's the only reasonable explanation repeating again and again that only trolls and speculators have a reservation and the demand won't be huge.


----------



## sportura

munichblue said:


> I'm getting more and more the impression that a lot of people who didn't manage a reservation for a ST develop a huge wishful thinking that the demand and the success of the ST will fail. It's the only reasonable explanation repeating again and again that only trolls and speculators have a reservation and the demand won't be huge.


Why can't it be that a group of watch collectors are having a conversation on the subject without any bias or agenda? From what I've read in this thread, that's what I see.

If you are excited about the ST and you have a reservation that you intend to consummate into a purchase, why does it matter to you if others who weren't so fortunate as to get a reservation speculate on it's availability because they want one too?

The ST is a good looking watch but it is being launched in a very unique manner and it makes sense that people want to discuss the phenomenon as much as the timepiece itself.


----------



## TellingTime

sportura said:


> This watch feels akin to Kickstarter to me. There is demand, there is a buzz, but no one has spent a dime yet. Listen, we all know how forums work, for a simple click of a mouse you can get lots of props for being a Reservation Holder for months while you decide if you actually want to pay for it. And at the same time, the internet frenzy and all this chatter about scarcity and rarity, well, it's exactly what it's creators sought and strategized and so it's happening. Textbook example of guerilla marketing in today's social media world.
> 
> It's a great looking watch, reverse panda's are always a nice changeup, the question of whether or not there is real demand for this timepiece or just demand for participation in an internet phenomenon remains to be seen.


It's not just on this board. Other Omega forums follow a similar pattern as well.

Interesting enough, a article today is out there about the SEC cracking down on fake investing reviews/opinions sites. The short of it, people are getting their investing ideas from sites that are supposed to be neutral/unbiased. And the companies aren't disclosing their involvement.

And yes, this is something that you should be able to discuss openly and people find interesting.


----------



## munichblue

sportura said:


> Why can't it be that a group of watch collectors are having a conversation on the subject without any bias or agenda? From what I've read in this thread, that's what I see.
> 
> If you are excited about the ST and you have a reservation that you intend to consummate into a purchase, why does it matter to you if others who weren't so fortunate as to get a reservation speculate on it's availability because they want one too?
> 
> The ST is a good looking watch but it is being launched in a very unique manner and it makes sense that people want to discuss the phenomenon as much as the timepiece itself.





TellingTime said:


> It's not just on this board. Other Omega forums follow a similar pattern as well.
> 
> Interesting enough, a article today is out there about the SEC cracking down on fake investing reviews/opinions sites. The short of it, people are getting their investing ideas from sites that are supposed to be neutral/unbiased. And the companies aren't disclosing their involvement.
> 
> And yes, this is something that you should be able to discuss openly and people find interesting.


I didn't say that you shouldn't discuss this! Feel free to express your opinion. My only observation is that mostly people who don't have got a reservation argue that there won't be a huge demand after the release. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## TellingTime

munichblue said:


> I didn't say that you shouldn't discuss this! Feel free to express your opinion. My only observation is that mostly people who don't have got a reservation argue that there won't be a huge demand after the release. Nothing more, nothing less.


Your observation fits the mold of what Sportura brought up.. which is to discredit opposing opinions. Whether it's intentional or "like" driven or just how you feel... But more often than not, that is the usual reaction on this site (and others) IMO.


----------



## munichblue

TellingTime said:


> Your observation fits the mold of what Sportura brought up.. which is to discredit opposing opinions. Whether it's intentional or "like" driven or just how you feel... But more often than not, that is the usual reaction on this site (and others) IMO.


What's so difficult to understand? I do not discredit opposing opinions, I just express my observations. You're entitled to your opinion of course, I simply trying to know where you are coming from.


----------



## sportura

TellingTime said:


> It's not just on this board. Other Omega forums follow a similar pattern as well.
> 
> Interesting enough, a article today is out there about the SEC cracking down on fake investing reviews/opinions sites. The short of it, people are getting their investing ideas from sites that are supposed to be neutral/unbiased. And the companies aren't disclosing their involvement.
> 
> And yes, this is something that you should be able to discuss openly and people find interesting.


Wow. This opens another can of worms, the way that discussion forums feed the vintage watch market. Just try going to a Rolex forum and criticizing "tropical dials" or "spider dials" or "ecru lume" or "faded bezels" or any of a number of marketing buzzwords designed to help dealers sell crappy watches as something special instead of the beaters they are. That kind of talk is shut down immediately, the rah-rah fan club is allowed to continue, there is definitely something afoot, I think we all know it.

As for the ST, nothing wrong with how it was launched and reserved, but one has to wonder in the back of one's mind how many of these are falling into the hands of dealers who are in turn going to reap the benefits of all the excited talk in forums, instagram, etc. I have no skin in this game but it is a fascinating conversation.


----------



## TellingTime

sportura said:


> Wow. This opens another can of worms, the way that discussion forums feed the vintage watch market. Just try going to a Rolex forum and criticizing "tropical dials" or "spider dials" or "ecru lume" or "faded bezels" or any of a number of marketing buzzwords designed to help dealers sell crappy watches as something special instead of the beaters they are. That kind of talk is shut down immediately, the rah-rah fan club is allowed to continue, there is definitely something afoot, I think we all know it.
> 
> As for the ST, nothing wrong with how it was launched and reserved, but one has to wonder in the back of one's mind how many of these are falling into the hands of dealers who are in turn going to reap the benefits of all the excited talk in forums, instagram, etc. I have no skin in this game but it is a fascinating conversation.


No dog in this fight either. I'm just a guy who likes watches. It's not a source of income for me. But you can't help to notice how things move on this board and others. CBS 60 minutes had a nice piece Sunday about the impacts of "likes" and other "atta boys" these sites and others give out. Maybe it's part of the phenomenon. Maybe it's marketing. I don't really know. Whatever it is, it generally doesn't appeal to me.

FWIW, I could see vintage having appeal to the guys who have everything already. Rare, stories, etc.


----------



## TellingTime

munichblue said:


> What's so difficult to understand? I do not discredit opposing opinions, I just express my observations. You're entitled to your opinion of course, I simply trying to know where you are coming from.


I was responding to this opinion "*I'm getting more and more the impression that a lot of people who didn't manage a reservation for a ST develop a huge wishful thinking that the demand and the success of the ST will fail. It's the only reasonable explanation repeating again and again that only trolls and speculators have a reservation and the demand won't be huge. "

*I'm happy for those who like the watch and got a reservation. But IMO, that is the only reason to buy the watch.


----------



## munichblue

TellingTime said:


> I was responding to this opinion "*I'm getting more and more the impression that a lot of people who didn't manage a reservation for a ST develop a huge wishful thinking that the demand and the success of the ST will fail. It's the only reasonable explanation repeating again and again that only trolls and speculators have a reservation and the demand won't be huge. "
> 
> *I'm happy for those who like the watch and got a reservation. But IMO, that is the only reason to buy the watch.


And I wasn't responding to a particular post here. It's an opinion I got when I summarise many ST threads on different watch forums.

And yes, the ST is a beauty and that's the best reason to buy it.


----------



## Donsaimon

And... important thing... if you want to flip it in some year time to buy something else... quite for sure you will not lose money!


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TellingTime

munichblue said:


> And I wasn't responding to a particular post here. It's an opinion I got when I summarise many ST threads on different watch forums.
> 
> And yes, the ST is a beauty and that's the best reason to buy it.


Well, there are a lot of other reasons not to get this watch for some of us other than being jealous trolls. --Like paying full retail MSRP in a market where discounts are common. And submitting yourself to a an unorthodox way of buying a luxury good. No champagne for you. :-d


----------



## sportura

Donsaimon said:


> And... important thing... if you want to flip it in some year time to buy something else... quite for sure you will not lose money!


I wouldn't be so sure about that Donsaimon.

Limited Editions sometimes bust and this one has a questionable backstory. 20 years from now, will people care that there was a blogger with a clever buzzword who convinced a watch maker to produce a timepiece in honor of a hashtag? If you look at the ST at face value from the perspective of a future watch collector, it's a stock standard Speedmaster with white subdials and no relationship to the space program, NASA missions, or 1950's Omega classics.

One can argue that had Omega merely introduced a derivative, newly colored Speedmaster with white subdials to little fanfare, they probably wind up with the same 2,000 Speedmaster aficionados to buy them. The only thing making this LE "feel" special is the hashtag and the kinship with other Speedmaster fans in discussion forums who fed a reservation frenzy when the news broke. This may not be a money maker in the long-term.


----------



## Donsaimon

Not in the long term, maybe but for sure in the brief-mid term


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## naryfx

sportura said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that Donsaimon.
> 
> Limited Editions sometimes bust and this one has a questionable backstory. 20 years from now, will people care that there was a blogger with a clever buzzword who convinced a watch maker to produce a timepiece in honor of a hashtag? If you look at the ST at face value from the perspective of a future watch collector, it's a stock standard Speedmaster with white subdials and no relationship to the space program, NASA missions, or 1950's Omega classics.
> 
> One can argue that had Omega merely introduced a derivative, newly colored Speedmaster with white subdials to little fanfare, they probably wind up with the same 2,000 Speedmaster aficionados to buy them. The only thing making this LE "feel" special is the hashtag and the kinship with other Speedmaster fans in discussion forums who fed a reservation frenzy when the news broke. This may not be a money maker in the long-term.


You are missing the part where it is an Alaska Project III, just with a reverse panda.

Sure I get it that the hashtag is meh but it is at least a really beautiful design.


----------



## Ken G

It would actually be kind of cool if the resale value _didn't_ go through the roof so that the real fans who missed out back in January were able to get, wear, and enjoy the watch...leaving those who reserved #ST simply to make (what they had hoped would be) a quick profit to think again.

(IMO)


----------



## TellingTime

sportura said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that Donsaimon.
> 
> Limited Editions sometimes bust and this one has a questionable backstory. 20 years from now, will people care that there was a blogger with a clever buzzword who convinced a watch maker to produce a timepiece in honor of a hashtag? If you look at the ST at face value from the perspective of a future watch collector, it's a stock standard Speedmaster with white subdials and no relationship to the space program, NASA missions, or 1950's Omega classics.
> 
> One can argue that had Omega merely introduced a derivative, newly colored Speedmaster with white subdials to little fanfare, they probably wind up with the same 2,000 Speedmaster aficionados to buy them. The only thing making this LE "feel" special is the hashtag and the kinship with other Speedmaster fans in discussion forums who fed a reservation frenzy when the news broke. This may not be a money maker in the long-term.


I think some will make it to grey market. Similar to the CK-2998 which is in stock for $5900 and trending downwards. And everyone loved the Mickey.


----------



## Ken G

sportura said:


> Limited Editions sometimes bust and this one has a questionable backstory.


Maybe it's just me, but "backstory" is _way_ down my list of considerations when choosing a watch. Even lower than resale value and thickness! 

Do people really go mad for the Mitsukoshi Speedmaster LE - for example - because of that all-important Japanese department store "backstory"? And I'd wager some Apollo LEs have been relative flops due to their "questionable" looks, not because of the lack of a backstory.

My feeling is that even if the Speedy Tuesday phenomenon disappears at some point in the future, Speedmaster Professional fans will always covet this model due to its wonderful appearance. The backstory, or lack thereof, will not matter.

But as several have said, this is all pure conjecture - nobody knows for sure. But it will _certainly_ be interesting to see how it all plays out...


----------



## dkpw

sportura said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that Donsaimon.
> 
> Limited Editions sometimes bust and this one has a questionable backstory. 20 years from now, will people care that there was a blogger with a clever buzzword who convinced a watch maker to produce a timepiece in honor of a hashtag? If you look at the ST at face value from the perspective of a future watch collector, it's a stock standard Speedmaster with white subdials and no relationship to the space program, NASA missions, or 1950's Omega classics.
> 
> One can argue that had Omega merely introduced a derivative, newly colored Speedmaster with white subdials to little fanfare, they probably wind up with the same 2,000 Speedmaster aficionados to buy them. The only thing making this LE "feel" special is the hashtag and the kinship with other Speedmaster fans in discussion forums who fed a reservation frenzy when the news broke. This may not be a money maker in the long-term.


You protest too much methinks.


----------



## blokk

Ken G said:


> Maybe it's just me, but "backstory" is _way_ down my list of considerations when choosing a watch. Even lower than resale value and thickness!
> 
> Do people really go mad for the Mitsukoshi Speedmaster LE - for example - because of that all-important Japanese department store "backstory"? And I'd wager some Apollo LEs have been relative flops due to their "questionable" looks, not because of the lack of a backstory.
> 
> My feeling is that even if the Speedy Tuesday phenomenon disappears at some point in the future, Speedmaster Professional fans will always covet this model due to its wonderful appearance. The backstory, or lack thereof, will not matter.
> 
> But as several have said, this is all pure conjecture - nobody knows for sure. But it will _certainly_ be interesting to see how it all plays out...


+1 its most about how it looks rather than the story behind. The omega apollo 17 40th has the backstory but doesn't seem to be selling well?


----------



## Ken G

TellingTime said:


> I think some will make it to grey market. Similar to the CK-2998 which is in stock for $5900 and trending downwards. And everyone loved the Mickey.


Unlike the CK or any previous Omega model, it's only possible to buy this watch new at full price. If gray market sellers do get their hands on it, I wouldn't think they'd be selling it at less than MSRP (i.e. what they paid for it). One of the controversies surrounding this model was that ADs could not buy this watch from Omega. This obviously eliminates the usual supply to gray sellers.

That said, I guess a naive private buyer _could_ sell the watch to a gray market seller for less than MSRP which would allow the gray seller to also sell it for less than MSRP. But I don't think that will happen in significant numbers. More likely is that gray sellers sell for much higher prices in order to achieve some kind of profit margin.

Again, just speculation on my part.


----------



## Ken G

blokk said:


> +1 its most about how it looks rather than the story behind. The omega apollo 17 40th has the backstory but doesn't seem to be selling well?


Exactly the model I had in mind when I wrote the above!


----------



## Pun

sportura said:


> Donsaimon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And... important thing... if you want to flip it in some year time to buy something else... quite for sure you will not lose money!
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure about that Donsaimon.
> 
> Limited Editions sometimes bust and this one has a questionable backstory. 20 years from now, will people care that there was a blogger with a clever buzzword who convinced a watch maker to produce a timepiece in honor of a hashtag? If you look at the ST at face value from the perspective of a future watch collector, it's a stock standard Speedmaster with white subdials and no relationship to the space program, NASA missions, or 1950's Omega classics.
> 
> One can argue that had Omega merely introduced a derivative, newly colored Speedmaster with white subdials to little fanfare, they probably wind up with the same 2,000 Speedmaster aficionados to buy them. The only thing making this LE "feel" special is the hashtag and the kinship with other Speedmaster fans in discussion forums who fed a reservation frenzy when the news broke. This may not be a money maker in the long-term.
Click to expand...

I don't want to join any arguments here but my humble submission is that your opinion about ST is perhaps very low. It has admitted connection with the Alaska project and has sanction of Omega for a genuine limited edition watch. It is also very beautiful watch to say the least. Perhaps we may agree on these submissions. Regards


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Ken G said:


> It would actually be kind of cool if the resale value _didn't_ go through the roof so that the real fans who missed out back in January were able to get, wear, and enjoy the watch...leaving those who reserved #ST simply to make (what they had hoped would be) a quick profit to think again.
> 
> (IMO)


Boy would that be nice, I sure wouldn't hold my breath until that happens though...



TellingTime said:


> I think some will make it to grey market. Similar to the CK-2998 which is in stock for $5900 and trending downwards. And everyone loved the Mickey.


I'll bet you the price of one that no Speedy Tuesday Speedmasters ever even sniff the grey market. It sold out in hours and has a wait list a mile long. I get that you're all up in arms at Omega over this one, but it doesn't change the fact that it's one of the most popular Speedmaster releases in years (decades?).

The CK-2998 is a beautiful watch, but is also much more unique which limits the market. It's blue, it's small, and it doesn't use the traditional Speedmaster case. Omega overestimated the market, but that clearly isn't the case with the Speedy Tuesday. I'm going to guess we see resale above $8,000.


----------



## Ken G

Iowa_Watchman said:


> The CK-2998 is a beautiful watch, but is also much more unique which limits the market. It's blue, it's small, and it doesn't use the traditional Speedmaster case.


Or put simply, CK is not a _Professional_; #ST is. That's a huge difference among many collectors. Some might even say it's _apples and oranges_.

So Professional designation, together with the full-price sales model, not to mention the stunning looks, will ensure high resale value and collectibility in the future (in my opinion).


----------



## blokk

Ken G said:


> Exactly the model I had in mind when I wrote the above!


only because I seem to see the watch in a few OBs recently


----------



## Ken G

blokk said:


> only because I seem to see the watch in a few OBs recently


Yeah, it's still showing as available on the website - a full 5 years after release...


----------



## sportura

Iowa_Watchman said:


> I'll bet you the price of one that no Speedy Tuesday Speedmasters ever even sniff the grey market. It sold out in hours and has a wait list a mile long.


One very important error in your post:

Speedy Tuesday did not "sell out" in hours. No money has changed hands. These are mere reservations. My 11 year old daughter could have reserved a Speedy Tuesday with a few clicks of the mouse if she wanted to.

Now, that's not to say that the reservations aren't legitimate and it's not to say that interest isn't very high. But the fact is, this isn't like the Trillogy LE's that require a significant down payment. One can easily assume that due to the unique release approach designed to create an internet firestorm that a) some marginally interested people reserved these in the heat of the moment, b) some people reserved these to tell their forum friends they're in the club, c) some people reserved them to profiteer off of a flip, and d) some people reserved them who simply don't have the money.

My opinion, what you perceive to be some unparalleled success story of a home-run Omega timepiece is actually an unparalleled success story of guerilla marketing in the Instagram age fueled by discussion forum passion. Will that be enough to make the ST one of the most coveted watches in the world or will it show its true colors when it's time to whip out the credit card? We will soon know. It's fun to speculate though.


----------



## blokk

sportura said:


> One very important error in your post:
> 
> Speedy Tuesday did not "sell out" in hours. No money has changed hands. These are mere reservations. My 11 year old daughter could have reserved a Speedy Tuesday with a few clicks of the mouse if she wanted to.
> 
> Now, that's not to say that the reservations aren't legitimate and it's not to say that interest isn't very high. But the fact is, this isn't like the Trillogy LE's that require a significant down payment. One can easily assume that due to the unique release approach designed to create an internet firestorm that a) some marginally interested people reserved these in the heat of the moment, b) some people reserved these to tell their forum friends they're in the club, c) some people reserved them to profiteer off of a flip, and d) some people reserved them who simply don't have the money.
> 
> My opinion, what you perceive to be some unparalleled success story of a home-run Omega timepiece is actually an unparalleled success story of guerilla marketing in the Instagram age fueled by discussion forum passion. Will that be enough to make the ST one of the most coveted watches in the world or will it show its true colors when it's time to whip out the credit card? We will soon know. It's fun to speculate though.


Did you manage to get a reservation?


----------



## Travelller

sportura said:


> ...My opinion, what you perceive to be some unparalleled success story of a home-run Omega timepiece is actually an unparalleled success story of guerilla marketing in the Instagram age fueled by discussion forum passion. Will that be enough to make the ST one of the most coveted watches in the world or will it show its true colors when it's time to whip out the credit card...


*"of guerilla marketing in the Instagram age"*
...what a quote!!! Your own creation or something you once read?

I'd venture to say that most of the "reserve-es" got the link from:
Fratello's emailer
Fratello's Website (online-Speedy-fans make it a point to stop by every Tuesday)
OmegaNet Forums
Facebook's Omega Passion Group

And while the traits of this LE deserve praise in their own right, it's the Speedmaster Online Community that has "fueled" the interest in it (as you indeed noted).

I don't expect nor do I care to see this LE become _"one of the most coveted watches in the world"_ but I do hope that 99% will go to the online community and not just some collector that has to have every LE and has no clue what SpeedTuesday is all about... ! ;-)


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

sportura said:


> One very important error in your post:
> 
> Speedy Tuesday did not "sell out" in hours. No money has changed hands. These are mere reservations. My 11 year old daughter could have reserved a Speedy Tuesday with a few clicks of the mouse if she wanted to.
> 
> Now, that's not to say that the reservations aren't legitimate and it's not to say that interest isn't very high. But the fact is, this isn't like the Trillogy LE's that require a significant down payment. One can easily assume that due to the unique release approach designed to create an internet firestorm that a) some marginally interested people reserved these in the heat of the moment, b) some people reserved these to tell their forum friends they're in the club, c) some people reserved them to profiteer off of a flip, and d) some people reserved them who simply don't have the money.
> 
> My opinion, what you perceive to be some unparalleled success story of a home-run Omega timepiece is actually an unparalleled success story of guerilla marketing in the Instagram age fueled by discussion forum passion. Will that be enough to make the ST one of the most coveted watches in the world or will it show its true colors when it's time to whip out the credit card? We will soon know. It's fun to speculate though.


Terminology aside, my opinion still stands. I believe the Speedy Tuesday will go down as one of the top 5 limited edition Speedmasters ever released. I'm guessing we'll see resale prices an easy 20% above MSRP. And I disagree, I don't believe it's due to some nefarious marketing scheme, I think it's simply because it's a fantastic design that appeals to a wide range of collectors. Panda and reverse panda dials have always proven to be extremely desirable in the world of watch collecting, couple that with the very unique lume of the Speedy Tuesday and the unmistakable allure of the Speedmaster Pro is why I believe this watch will be/is a huge success. I'd venture a guess that 99% of buyers could care less about the #speedytuesday association, they love the watch because of the great style and are thanking their lucky stars the only designation that it's a limited edition is confined to the caseback.


----------



## fskywalker

Ken G said:


> Maybe it's just me, but "backstory" is _way_ down my list of considerations when choosing a watch.


Agree. To me ST is nice not because of the # reference, it is nice due to the brushed case and specially the reverse panda dial. Being mod friendly would love to put that dial on a brushed FOIS case, think would be awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sportura

blokk said:


> Did you manage to get a reservation?


I have a reservation for the CK2915 60th Anniversary Speedmaster, the Tuesday was never a consideration. To me, it's a recolored Moonwatch and I already have a Moonwatch. The 60th LE looks like a completely different watch with the smaller size, no crown guards, arrow hands, aged lume, and that fantastic bracelet. The 2915 homage is a trip back to an Omega showroom in 1957, it's what appeals to me.


----------



## Travelller

sportura said:


> ...the Tuesday was never a consideration. To me, it's a recolored Moonwatch...


 Well in that case... thanks for stopping by... :roll:


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Nice.


----------



## sportura

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Terminology aside, my opinion still stands. I believe the Speedy Tuesday will go down as one of the top 5 limited edition Speedmasters ever released. I'm guessing we'll see resale prices an easy 20% above MSRP. And I disagree, I don't believe it's due to some nefarious marketing scheme, I think it's simply because it's a fantastic design that appeals to a wide range of collectors. Panda and reverse panda dials have always proven to be extremely desirable in the world of watch collecting, couple that with the very unique lume of the Speedy Tuesday and the unmistakable allure of the Speedmaster Pro is why I believe this watch will be/is a huge success. I'd venture a guess that 99% of buyers could care less about the #speedytuesday association, they love the watch because of the great style and are thanking their lucky stars the only designation that it's a limited edition is confined to the caseback.


Good post, and I respect your opinion. You think the Speedy Tuesday will go down as one of the Top 5 LE Speedmasters ever launched. You may be right. I can only think of 3 others of any merit top of my head. The Japanese department store, the Snoopy, the new Trilogy, drawing a blank on others.

The other side of the argument is that none have sold yet, reservations were huge in limited markets like the UK and Eastern USA, and there is nothing to dissuade someone from thinking that a lot of speculative reservations were made and many of the pro-ST posts occurring are there to help resale values on release day when eBay and the forums are flooded with them.

In the end, the ST is a great looking watch and I'm sure there are 2000 people who adore Speedmasters and reverse panda's. That's all that's really necessary for it to be a smashing success.


----------



## 4counters

blokk said:


> +1 its most about how it looks rather than the story behind. The omega apollo 17 40th has the backstory but doesn't seem to be selling well?


Thats because it's hideous!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TellingTime

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Boy would that be nice, I sure wouldn't hold my breath until that happens though...
> 
> I'll bet you the price of one that no Speedy Tuesday Speedmasters ever even sniff the grey market. It sold out in hours and has a wait list a mile long. I get that you're all up in arms at Omega over this one, but it doesn't change the fact that it's one of the most popular Speedmaster releases in years (decades?).
> 
> The CK-2998 is a beautiful watch, but is also much more unique which limits the market. It's blue, it's small, and it doesn't use the traditional Speedmaster case. Omega overestimated the market, but that clearly isn't the case with the Speedy Tuesday. I'm going to guess we see resale above $8,000.


And now they underestimated the market? When will poor Omega ever get it right? :roll:


----------



## Ken G

sportura said:


> there is nothing to dissuade someone from thinking that a lot of speculative reservations were made and *many of the pro-ST posts occurring are there to help resale values on release day when eBay and the forums are flooded with them*.


Similarly, there is nothing to dissuade someone from thinking that many of the _anti_-ST posts occurring are there to help resale values of _other_ limited watches being released around the same time. e.g. Speedmaster Trilogy.


----------



## TellingTime

Ken G said:


> Similarly, there is nothing to dissuade someone from thinking that many of the _anti_-ST posts occurring are there to help resale values of _other_ limited watches being released around the same time. e.g. Speedmaster Trilogy.


Very true. If it's about *money, *we all should be slamming every model that we don't own. Right? You guys can brag you got a reservation and I can poke fun at it in an attempt to discourage purchases. After all, I may want to sell one of my watches and I don't think there's that many people coughing up 5-7k on them. So basically, every person that wants to buy any watch is a potential customer of mine. I like it. Game on. b-)

I should start using this board for my own financial benefit.


----------



## 5-Oclock-Somewhere

Ken G said:


> This is the one I was hinting at recently on another thread:
> 
> OMEGA Speedmaster Speedy Tuesday Limited Edition


I'm a Speedy guy, but this one... Feh!


----------



## MHe225

All this talk and bickering and no photos ..... blasphemy :rodekaart

I don't have any skin in this game (technically, no one has yet). I am on the waitlist, but not holding my breath. It would have been a nice complement to these:









_Full Disclosure: the "Panda" is a Mitsukoshi Conversion, not one of the 300 originals - I don't really care about that pedigree or backstory, only about the looks._


----------



## Ken G

TellingTime said:


> Very true. If it's about *money, *we all should be slamming every model that we don't own. Right? You guys can brag you got a reservation and I can poke fun at it in an attempt to discourage purchases. After all, I may want to sell one of my watches and I don't think there's that many people coughing up 5-7k on them. So basically, every person that wants to buy any watch is a potential customer of mine. I like it. Game on. b-)
> 
> I should start using this board for my own financial benefit.


Have at it! 

But bear in mind that most people here are aware of the importance of "buying the seller". Would _you_ fall for such negative sales tactics?

As discussed the other day, I'm sticking to your original position/advice (post #341) of "not buying my watches as investments".


----------



## sensui123

I'm with the thought that the Speedy Tuesday could very possibly carry a heavy premium after release. The limited number is low and the demand for the watch is obviously through the roof. I've followed Omega limited releases for a long time and I've never seen all my favorite vintage dealers reserve any until the speedy Tuesday... And not only one but the mass majority did immediately (anyone that cares about a speedy). I don't think this is a matter of the hashtag/history... It is a fine looking watch for a lot of speedy fans... And there's not enough of it to go around. But time will tell of course,... I'm not buying one to sell, it'll be mine to wear.


----------



## sportura

Ken G said:


> Similarly, there is nothing to dissuade someone from thinking that many of the _anti_-ST posts occurring are there to help resale values of _other_ limited watches being released around the same time. e.g. Speedmaster Trilogy.












LOL, well played Ken.

That said, I don't see many anti-ST posts. I may speak out about the reservation process and the social media strategy, it takes nothing away from the fact that it's a cool looking watch. Especially if you're a fan of the Daytona Monday


----------



## sportura

sensui123 said:


> I'm with the thought that the Speedy Tuesday could very possibly carry a heavy premium after release. The limited number is low and the demand for the watch is obviously through the roof. I've followed Omega limited releases for a long time and I've never seen all my favorite vintage dealers reserve any until the speedy Tuesday... And not only one but the mass majority did immediately (anyone that cares about a speedy). I don't think this is a matter of the hashtag/history... It is a fine looking watch for a lot of speedy fans... And there's not enough of it to go around. But time will tell of course,... I'm not buying one to sell, it'll be mine to wear.












Actually, I've been thinking about it and there is a strong point of reference that says the Speedy Tuesday isn't as popular as one may think, and that's the Speedy 60.

I could easily make the argument that there are far more Omega fans out there interested in the CK2915, drooling over it for 40+ years and impossible to obtain, than there are in a recolored Moonwatch. Yes, there are fans of the reverse panda out there, but Omega has just released a gorgeous throwback re-issue Speedmaster that is 100% accurate to what one would have walked out of the store with in 1957 save an improved but original-looking bracelet. The ST cannot compare in magnitude of pent-up demand or differentiation like the S60 can. The ST was sprung on the public as a surprise just a few months ago. People have been waiting for a real CK2915 for decades (raises hand).

So what's my point? My point is that we're not hearing of all 3,557 examples of the S60 being gobbled up and sold out by frantic enthusiasts. We're not discussing it being one of the all time most valuable LE's Omega ever released. So if that hotly-desired S60 LE isn't sold to the rafters with a waiting list and the ST LE is, something's fishy. Of course, the difference is that the S60 required $3,000+ in cash to reserve whereas the ST didn't. Anyone caught up in the moment, anyone speculating on a resale windfall, any grey market dealer looking to cash out, they just needed a few email addresses and a few mouse-clicks to eat up all the ST's available and wait several months before actually pulling the trigger.

It's a great looking watch and I'm not a hater. Let me get that out of the way again. But if you look closely at what's going on here, I don't think the ST is what you think it is as far as true demand and post-release resale value. It'll be interesting to see what happens when 7 months have gone by, the summer is in full swing, and Fratello comes calling for $6,500 plus tax, almost 2x what a stock Moonwatch costs.


----------



## Ken G

sportura said:


> That said, I don't see many anti-ST posts. I may speak out about the reservation process and the social media strategy, it takes nothing away from the fact that it's a cool looking watch. Especially if you're a fan of the Daytona Monday


Maybe there aren't many anti-ST posts, but _some_ might say your latest one - with the side-by-side picture - is trolling... ;-)


----------



## sportura

Ken G said:


> Maybe there aren't many anti-ST posts, but _some_ might say your latest one - with the side-by-side picture - is trolling... ;-)


Now this I'll never understand. Why would it be considered bad taste to compare a Limited Edition Omega to one of the most iconic timepieces ever made? The resemblance is uncanny and surely is part of the purchase motivation, it's not a secret to the 2,012 who have made a reservation, they're chronogaph enthusiasts, they certainly know what a 6263 is. I own many Rolexes and Omegas, I love both brands. If there are Omega people who are anti-Rolex apologies, I'm not aware of this, it wasn't my intention to show disrespect.

Let's skip the emotions and put on our suits and ties for a moment, grab a slide rule and a calculator, pull up a chair. This isn't just a limited edition, this is big business. $6,500 x 2,012 units is $13,000,000 worth of inventory. For a LE commissioned by a niche online blog. Yikes. If I'm Omega and Fratello, I'm damn sure making certain that the aesthetic of the watch is going to be a sure-thing smash-hit and resonate with the audience. Going reverse panda with a brushed case and black bezel on the chronograph was a shrewd business decision, dare I say a must-have. If it were a bust (clearly, it's not) heads would have rolled and careers would have been lost. Let us not forget this.


----------



## corn18

Please post one more time that it is a recolored moon watch and you don't hate it. Put it in all caps so that way we will be convinced.


----------



## Ken G

sportura said:


> Now this I'll never understand. Why would it be considered bad taste to compare a Limited Edition Omega to one of the most iconic timepieces ever made? The resemblance is uncanny and surely is part of the purchase motivation, it's not a secret to the 2,012 who have made a reservation, they're chronogaph enthusiasts, *they certainly know what a 6263 is*.


Apart from being a watch, I can honestly say I have no idea what a 6263 is. Or a Daytona Monday. I _am_ aware that Omega first used the reverse panda design back in the mid-60s, though.

I am also aware that every few days (it seems), someone will come along thinking they're being humorous (and oh-so original) by making the kind of post we saw above. Carry on.

Back on topic: maybe I missed this, but was the size of the buckle on #ST mentioned anywhere? I'm thinking of getting some straps made (I'm not crazy about the off-white stitching on the brown leather and I've never been a fan of NATOs). I did consider getting an OEM deployant, but would like to maintain the retro feel of the buckle. I'm guessing it's 16mm, but obviously need to be sure...


----------



## DocJekl

sportura said:


> LOL, well played Ken.
> 
> That said, I don't see many anti-ST posts. I may speak out about the reservation process and the social media strategy, it takes nothing away from the fact that it's a cool looking watch. Especially if you're a fan of the Daytona Monday


See? Even Rolex can sometimes get the radial sub-dial numbering orientation right. Are you listening Omega?


----------



## Ken G

DocJekl said:


> See? Even Rolex can sometimes get the radial sub-dial numbering orientation right. Are you listening Omega?


That's not radial numbering...


----------



## DocJekl

Ken G said:


> That's not radial numbering...


Okay, whatever it's called, I had to pass on Speedy Tuesday because the orientation of the numbering on the 3/9 sub-dials bugs me. The 3 o'clock 10 and 20, and the 9 o'clock 40 would stick their tongue out at me every time I look to see the time.


----------



## Ken G

DocJekl said:


> The 3 o'clock 10 and 20, and the 9 o'clock 40 would *stick their tongue out at me* every time I look to see the time.


 Ha!

(it's radial numbering on the Omega, not on the Rolex)


----------



## sensui123

sportura said:


> Actually, I've been thinking about it and there is a strong point of reference that says the Speedy Tuesday isn't as popular as one may think, and that's the Speedy 60.
> 
> I could easily make the argument that there are far more Omega fans out there interested in the CK2915, drooling over it for 40+ years and impossible to obtain, than there are in a recolored Moonwatch. Yes, there are fans of the reverse panda out there, but Omega has just released a gorgeous throwback re-issue Speedmaster that is 100% accurate to what one would have walked out of the store with in 1957 save an improved but original-looking bracelet. The ST cannot compare in magnitude of pent-up demand or differentiation like the S60 can. The ST was sprung on the public as a surprise just a few months ago. People have been waiting for a real CK2915 for decades (raises hand).
> 
> So what's my point? My point is that we're not hearing of all 3,557 examples of the S60 being gobbled up and sold out by frantic enthusiasts. We're not discussing it being one of the all time most valuable LE's Omega ever released. So if that hotly-desired S60 LE isn't sold to the rafters with a waiting list and the ST LE is, something's fishy. Of course, the difference is that the S60 required $3,000+ in cash to reserve whereas the ST didn't. Anyone caught up in the moment, anyone speculating on a resale windfall, any grey market dealer looking to cash out, they just needed a few email addresses and a few mouse-clicks to eat up all the ST's available and wait several months before actually pulling the trigger.
> 
> It's a great looking watch and I'm not a hater. Let me get that out of the way again. But if you look closely at what's going on here, I don't think the ST is what you think it is as far as true demand and post-release resale value. It'll be interesting to see what happens when 7 months have gone by, the summer is in full swing, and Fratello comes calling for $6,500 plus tax, almost 2x what a stock Moonwatch costs.


As a guy that has both pre-ordered, I can certainly see your train of thought here. My thoughts are that there are those out there as you've suggested that think the new Speedy 60th is the release (re-release) everyone has been waiting for (I do not think this accounts for most Speedy fans however) and then there are the vintage fans of the original that are booing the watch due to the faux patina coloring, modernized movement etc. And you're right, the bigger edition # and the deposit/full payment Omega boutiques/ADs required did slow down the allocation process as it weeded out far more customers than the Speedy Tuesday did with a simple email. But you are already getting confirmed reports from ADs/Boutiques in different places across the world that there is a waitlist and that it's too late....I think this will only firm up in the upcoming weeks and the LE probably will sell out also. Keep in mind some can't fund the watch now due to full deposits as well that want the watch and are gaming the chance that it might hit the grey market or still be available on release....only time will tell.

What I can say is I didn't see all my vintage dealers jump up and preorder any of the 60th anniversaries as they did with the Speedy Tuesdays. The ST is an entity that exists on its own that has many vintage nods that checks off a lot of boxes.....Robert Jan of all people with Fratello knows what Speedy fans wants as a majority and delivered it on a silver platter. I can say most Speedmaster fans of today probably aren't die hard vintage fans that love the original 57 Speedy with the broad arrows....I can say I am not but I can certainly appreciate the history and wouldn't miss the 60th for the world with this kind of re-release....that goes for the entire trilogy.

But we can talk things to death and enjoy each others company meanwhile....really the only way to be sure will be when things roll around in June/July and these watches go to the wild and see the public's real reception.


----------



## TellingTime

Ken G said:


> Have at it!
> 
> But bear in mind that most people here are aware of the importance of "buying the seller". Would _you_ fall for such negative sales tactics?
> 
> As discussed the other day, I'm sticking to your original position/advice (post #341) of "not buying my watches as investments".


I think we differ on what are considered negative sales tactics and who falls for them. ;-)


----------



## Ken G

Clearly! Anyway, good luck with your new venture!


----------



## sportura

sensui123 said:


> But we can talk things to death and enjoy each others company meanwhile....really the only way to be sure will be when things roll around in June/July and these watches go to the wild and see the public's real reception.


Definitely let's enjoy each other's company. The wait is a killer. I want my watch now [sobs quietly so no one at work will notice].


----------



## TellingTime

Ken G said:


> Clearly! Anyway, good luck with your new venture!


Thank you. Make sure to include those capital gains on your taxes. |> [Not at work, so LOL]


----------



## Ken G

Ordered the first of (no doubt) many straps for my incoming #ST:

















This is a NOS vintage 60s/70s strap made by the same Swiss factory that made rally straps for Heuer during that era.

Also plan to get a couple more rally straps: brown (probably custom made) and black (maybe OEM). Will get the 1171/633 bracelet too, I'm sure.

Not long now...


----------



## munichblue

1171 will be my choice. And a B&S brown Siena strap. Can't wait to get my ST.


----------



## sportura

munichblue said:


> 1171 will be my choice. And a B&S brown Siena strap. Can't wait to get my ST.


1171's are the best, excellent choice.


----------



## Ken G

The haters will hate, of course ☹, but here's the latest "Speedy Tuesday Story" (#3) for those interested:


















In other exciting news, that green racing strap I ordered arrived today - I really like it!


----------



## 4counters

Ken G said:


> The haters will hate, of course ☹, but here's the latest "Speedy Tuesday Story" (#3) for those interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other exciting news, that green racing strap I ordered arrived today - I really like it!


Has payment been requested yet? I'm hoping that's when the waiting list will start to move.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

4counters said:


> Has payment been requested yet? I'm hoping that's when the waiting list will start to move.


No, not yet, but you'll hear it here first! :-!


----------



## georges zaslavsky

that is a very nice speedmaster


----------



## dawiz

4counters said:


> Has payment been requested yet? I'm hoping that's when the waiting list will start to move.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


How do you mean that? Do we have to pay for these in advance? I was under the impression that they'd contact me once it's arrived in the boutique and that I'd walz in for payment and pick-up?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

dawiz said:


> How do you mean that? Do we have to pay for these in advance? I was under the impression that they'd contact me once it's arrived in the boutique and that I'd walz in for payment and pick-up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yeah, actually that's what I'm expecting to happen too - at the time of reservation, we were asked to name the OB for pickup, and if none were suitable, I recall there being some other option.

When _4counters_ mentioned "request for payment" above, I took it more as "have you been informed of the pickup date yet?"...


----------



## SPEIRMOOR

Ken G said:


> Not long now...


How long you think?


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Stunning lume.


----------



## Sparcster

Exciting times... look forward to seeing it when it arrives


----------



## Ken G

SPEIRMOOR said:


> How long you think?


No idea, to be honest. From what I've been told, a lot of people in the company still have no idea what's happening with the launch of this particular watch (except those directly involved with the project in Bienne, obviously).

That's understandable, I guess, as they've never launched a watch in this way before - it was the _customers_ who independently determined, through their reservations, the number of watches that would arrive in each OB; not Bienne HQ (or each country's HQ). So the process of these watches arriving in OBs is not the usual one...


----------



## huntflyer

Incredible lume. I'd be interested to see one in person. The radial dials remind me of the new Daytona's. Will be interesting to see the watch community's reaction versus the classic Speedy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## corn18

This was posted by Rober-Jan Broer today on the #SpeedyTuesday FB page:

"A short update: it is going to happen soon (as in: very soon). In batches, so not all 2012 at once. As far as I understood, some low numbers will be first but it is no guarantee (depending on the QC process). Hope this helps killing the waiting time."


----------



## Ken G

corn18 said:


> This was posted by Rober-Jan Broer today on the #SpeedyTuesday FB page:
> 
> "A short update: it is going to happen soon (as in: very soon). In batches, so not all 2012 at once. As far as I understood, some low numbers will be first but it is no guarantee (depending on the QC process). Hope this helps killing the waiting time."


Thanks for that! :-!


----------



## siblingchris

Unfortunately I've still got my fingers crossed as I'm on the waiting list....i don't have much hope to be honest. I think I need to unsubscribe from this thread so as not to get watch envy already more than I do!!


----------



## bck919

I'm supposedly on the list at the Omega Boutique in downtown NYC but I don't think I'll end up buying the Speedy Tuesday. Just want to go in and see it with a friend before politely declining and waiting for my 60th Anniversary Railmaster haha


----------



## Ken G

bck919 said:


> I'm supposedly on the list at the Omega Boutique in downtown NYC but I don't think I'll end up buying the Speedy Tuesday. Just want to go in and see it with a friend before politely declining and waiting for my 60th Anniversary Railmaster haha


If you've been getting the "Speedy Story" emails, then there's no "supposedly" about it: you have one reserved!  Hats off if you do have a reservation, but decline in order to allow someone to get the watch at MSRP (many people in the same position will be hoping to make some money)

However, if you're "supposedly" on the _waiting_ list, there's only a very slim chance that you'd even be able to "politely decline".


----------



## bck919

Ken G said:


> If you've been getting the "Speedy Story" emails, then there's no "supposedly" about it: you have one reserved!  Hats off if you do have a reservation, but decline in order to allow someone to get the watch at MSRP (many people in the same position will be hoping to make some money)
> 
> However, if you're "supposedly" on the _waiting_ list, there's only a very slim chance that you'd even be able to "politely decline".


OH- I was unware... I have definitely been receiving those emails. Good to know!


----------



## Ken G

Ken G said:


> plan to get a couple more rally straps: brown (probably custom made) and black (maybe OEM). *Will get the 1171/633 bracelet too, I'm sure.*


Got one on the way! 

(Btw, I've gone off the idea of the black OEM rally for this watch - too many people unhappy with the wobbly fit...)


----------



## GregoryD

Ken G said:


> Got one on the way!
> 
> (Btw, I've gone off the idea of the black OEM rally for this watch - too many people unhappy with the wobbly fit...)


I was thinking about getting exactly that strap - can you elaborate on the "wobbly fit" aspect? I was unaware of any issues.


----------



## Ken G

GregoryD said:


> I was thinking about getting exactly that strap - can you elaborate on the "wobbly fit" aspect? I was unaware of any issues.


I read quite a few people mentioning that the curved strap end didn't fit completely tight against the watch case; that there was some movement ("wobble") of the strap end (and possibly gaps). I can understand this disappointment if you'd been used to, say, the rock-solid fit of OEM rubber straps on POs.

I know it's not exactly fair comparing the fit of a rubber strap and a leather one, but I think it could still end up being one of those things that bugs the hell out of you once you become aware of it - think I'd rather just not take the risk. I can take or leave a curved end, anyway - it's certainly not a deal breaker; and to be honest, I think a non-integrated end is more in line with the "vintage look" I'd be going for...


----------



## TellingTime

bck919 said:


> OH- I was unware... I have definitely been receiving those emails. Good to know!


Yep. Just make sure to bring cash or credit card with you.


----------



## GregoryD

Ken G said:


> I read quite a few people mentioning that the curved strap end didn't fit completely tight against the watch case; that there was some movement ("wobble") of the strap end (and possibly gaps). I can understand this disappointment if you'd been used to, say, the rock-solid fit of OEM rubber straps on POs.
> 
> I know it's not exactly fair comparing the fit of a rubber strap and a leather one, but I think it could still end up being one of those things that bugs the hell out of you once you become aware of it - think I'd rather just not take the risk. I can take or leave a curved end, anyway - it's certainly not a deal breaker; and to be honest, I think a non-integrated end is more in line with the "vintage look" I'd be going for...


Good to know, thanks for the info!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## corn18

First ones are on the way!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blokk

Wonder how many is in the first batch.


----------



## sun_devil

Awesome, can't wait!! Possibly available next Tuesday...?


----------



## corn18

sun_devil said:


> Awesome, can't wait!! Possibly available next Tuesday...?


They are shipping today, so hopefully some of the European crowd might have them this week.


----------



## sun_devil

I was thinking they would want to make them available on a Tuesday, but who knows.


----------



## munichblue

C'mon baby, daddy is waiting...:-!


----------



## Ken G

"Woohoo" indeed!  
Good timing too as my 1171 arrived:









(pic at bottom right shows logo in trapezoid (original), compared with in the square (new))


----------



## matthew1938

Ken G said:


> "Woohoo" indeed!
> Good timing too as my 1171 arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pic at bottom right shows logo in trapezoid (original), compared with in the square (new))


Oh my, good work lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

Ken G said:


> "Woohoo" indeed!
> Good timing too as my 1171 arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pic at bottom right shows logo in trapezoid (original), compared with in the square (new))


Is this bracelet cool or is it cool? Perfect match for the #ST!


----------



## corn18




----------



## blokk

corn18 said:


> View attachment 12058018


Thanks for the update.


----------



## fskywalker

Since 806 shown on the Omega story, hoping that "random" first batch includes mine (895) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bckuang

Looks nice! For me, the Speedy LE that I want but most likely cannot get is the 45th anniversary Snoopy Edition. Was very lucky to see it in person.


----------



## corn18

bckuang said:


> Looks nice! For me, the Speedy LE that I want but most likely cannot get is the 45th anniversary Snoopy Edition. Was very lucky to see it in person.


Here's your chance!

https://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=542334


----------



## SPEIRMOOR

Ken G said:


> "Woohoo" indeed!
> Good timing too as my 1171 arrived


Were the endlinks included?


----------



## Ken G

SPEIRMOOR said:


> Were the endlinks included?


Yup - everything included in a single sealed package...


----------



## Ken G




----------



## fskywalker

Ken G said:


>


Are you on the first shipping batch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken G

fskywalker said:


> Are you on the first shipping batch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Haven't heard a thing...anyone else?

To be honest, though, I don't care about _when_ I get it. Getting one is much more important than being one of the first...


----------



## fskywalker

Ken G said:


> Haven't heard a thing...anyone else?
> 
> To be honest, though, I don't care about _when_ I get it. Getting one is much more important than being one of the first...


A guy in another forum said got confirmation his comming 1st week of july; supposely some units being delivered this month

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken G

fskywalker said:


> A guy in another forum said got confirmation his comming 1st week of july; supposely some units being delivered this month
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cool - good to know. 

I guess if some people are starting to get emails telling them their watch is being delivered, then this is the time that _other_ people might start getting emails informing them that they've been lucky and there's a watch for them after all...


----------



## corn18

Here's what I got back from Omega:

Dear Tom, 
Sorry it's not  
Watches are coming out in random orders... I know this is frustrating, even for me !!!! 
I hope that you will be part of the next batch!!
I will email you when your batch is on its way.

Thanks! 

Best regards, 

Arthur Hery
OMEGA International Sales Department
Ω OMEGA SA 
[email protected]


----------



## Ken G

corn18 said:


> Here's what I got back from Omega:
> 
> Dear Tom,
> Sorry it's not
> Watches are coming out in random orders... I know this is frustrating, even for me !!!!
> I hope that you will be part of the next batch!!
> I will email you when your batch is on its way.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Arthur Hery
> OMEGA International Sales Department
> Ω OMEGA SA
> [email protected]


I wonder if poor old Arthur's inbox is full with emails asking when specific numbers will be shipped!


----------



## Horoticus

Ken G said:


> I wonder if poor old Arthur's inbox is full with emails asking when specific numbers will be shipped!


From a quick read over on the OF, it sure seems to be the case. ;-)


----------



## Ken G

Horoticus said:


> From a quick read over on the OF, it sure seems to be the case. ;-)


----------



## dawiz

Ok so if I haven't been notified yet, that means it'll be at least July? How long do they give us to pick them up once we've been notified? Will be gone for several weeks in July (business trip followed by a vacation), so will they hold it for me?


----------



## GregoryD

dawiz said:


> Ok so if I haven't been notified yet, that means it'll be at least July? How long do they give us to pick them up once we've been notified? Will be gone for several weeks in July (business trip followed by a vacation), so will they hold it for me?


Iirc, you'll have 30 days to pick it up, once you've been notified.


----------



## dawiz

GregoryD said:


> Iirc, you'll have 30 days to pick it up, once you've been notified.


Ok I hope that works out for me :-/ now I'm kind of hoping they don't get mine until mid July or so


----------



## fskywalker

In Facebook group some people (from Europe) just reported being contacted by their local AD's to be ready for collection next week !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken G

fskywalker said:


> In Facebook group some people (from Europe) just reported being contacted by their local AD's to be ready for collection next week !


And we're off!


----------



## dawiz

fskywalker said:


> In Facebook group some people (from Europe) just reported being contacted by their local AD's to be ready for collection next week !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not me yet (I live in Switzerland), but that's ok I won't be able to pick it up until the end of July anyway as I'll be gone all July and won't have time to drive to Zurich before that :-/


----------



## fskywalker

Very nice Q/A post by R-J on Fratello Watches about #ST:

https://www.fratellowatches.com/speedmaster-speedy-tuesday-limited-edition-left-the-factory/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken G

^^^^
Thanks for that!

Looking _very_ cool on the bracelet!


----------



## incontrol

fskywalker said:


> Very nice Q/A post by R-J on Fratello Watches about #ST:
> 
> https://www.fratellowatches.com/speedmaster-speedy-tuesday-limited-edition-left-the-factory/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great post! Thank you for sharing this info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine

Wow, wow, wow

These are shaping up to my favorite looking speedy yet.


----------



## fskywalker

#ST for sale already!

https://www.chrono24.de/omega/speedmaster-professional-moonwatch-speedy-tuesday--id6479932.htm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dawiz

fskywalker said:


> #ST for sale already!
> 
> https://www.chrono24.de/omega/speedmaster-professional-moonwatch-speedy-tuesday--id6479932.htm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Almost 10'000 €?!


----------



## fskywalker

First ST delivered in Omega Boutique at Bond Street




















__
http://instagr.am/p/BVsAVOuDna3/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken G

Yours?!


----------



## fskywalker

Ken G said:


> Yours?!


no ! lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken G

dawiz said:


> Almost 10'000 €?!


None of us have any way of knowing for sure, of course, but that kind of price might seem like a relative bargain down the line...


----------



## Ken G

fskywalker said:


> no ! lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken G

The first ever owner just picked his up:


----------



## Ken G

I'm a bit suspicious of this pic - the time is set at the usual 10:08 and 37 secs...

Is this wrist shot an Omega stooge?


----------



## fskywalker

Ken G said:


> I'm a bit suspicious of this pic - the time is set at the usual 10:08 and 37 secs...
> 
> Is this wrist shot an Omega stooge?


Good eye Ken! 

Matt (lucky guy) said in another forum the one in that picture is a store promotion / prototype, he did not wanted to take his new gem out of the coufin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken G

fskywalker said:


> Good eye Ken!
> 
> Matt (lucky guy) said in another forum the one in that picture is a store promotion / prototype, he did not wanted to take his new gem out of the coufin
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ah, that explains it!  And kind of understandable, I guess.

I was thinking of having the watch put straight on the 1171 for the #GotMySpeedyTuesday pic , but now I'm not so sure.

Might be better to enjoy that wonderful full unboxing experience at home...

...and pop back later!


----------



## GregoryD

Has anyone here gotten notice that their #ST is ready?


----------



## fskywalker

Here pictures from first ST owner of what comes on the set:























































Guess many here (including myself) are like:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken G

GregoryD said:


> Has anyone here gotten notice that their #ST is ready?


I haven't received notice that it's ready, but when I got in touch with the OB a few days ago about the possibility of getting another 2017 release, they confirmed I was on the reservation list for #ST (I suddenly got nervous about that this week despite the fact that I'd received and responded to the initial confirmation email, and had been getting the "Speedy Stories"!)


----------



## alexgand

I have reserved the Speedtuesday LE (to be delivered at the Sao Paulo omega boutique, Brazil), but won't be able to purchase it due to other life priorities right now.

It would be my first speedy, unfortunately I will aim to get a second hand standard speedmaster professional instead.

If I can transfer my reservation to someone interested, please PM me. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

alexgand said:


> I have reserved the Speedtuesday LE (to be delivered at the Sao Paulo omega boutique, Brazil), but won't be able to purchase it due to other life priorities right now.
> 
> It would be my first speedy, unfortunately I will aim to get a second hand standard speedmaster professional instead.
> 
> If I can transfer my reservation to someone interested, please PM me. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think they are transferrable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dawiz

Ken G said:


> None of us have any way of knowing for sure, of course, but that kind of price might seem like a relative bargain down the line...


Ok so better to get insurance for it then  now I'll be scared to wear mine :-/


----------



## Gilthoniel

Woo hoo! Can't wait for my speedytuesday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

fskywalker said:


> I don't think they are transferrable


That was my understanding too.

.alex: it's admirable that you were willing to try to pass this reservation over to someone else. As expected - and confirmed by the chrono24 listing upthread - some are trying to make a fast buck (which they're entitled to do, of course).


----------



## Ken G

dawiz said:


> Ok so better to get insurance for it then  now I'll be scared to wear mine :-/


Ha! 

I definitely move my left arm a little more cautiously (and am more aware of my surroundings) when I'm wearing more valuable watches. But the day I feel too scared to wear a watch will be the day the fun has left this hobby...


----------



## fskywalker

Matt's ST









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken G

That'll be him at his wedding? 🤵🏼

Congratulations to you both! 🥂


----------



## dayandnight

That reverse panda dial looks gorgeous. Grats to those that received it so far.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## closeset

really love the reverse panda dial


----------



## alexgand

Hi foks, I received ananswer from the Sao Paulo Boutique, and they said they can transfer thereservation to another person, they just need all his or her data.

On the other hand, they cannot deliver it toanother country, since the distributions from Omega have already started, onlyinside Brazil.


----------



## fskywalker

Another picture from Matt posted in another forum:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken G

^^^^
Loving the brushed case! :-!


----------



## DocJekl

Woo Hoo! I have no F.O.M.O. this time around. Whew!


----------



## Ken G

Another guy in London got his:


















Loving it even more in these RL shots! Plastic covering and all!

G.I.D.M.O.
Whew!


----------



## blokk

Ken G said:


> Another guy in London got his:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving it even more in these RL shots! Plastic covering and all!
> 
> G.I.D.M.O.
> Whew!


Looks good away from the boutique lighting!


----------



## BVItalia

Hi guys, does anyone know the official price in the eu?


----------



## peter.lecren

BVItalia said:


> Hi guys, does anyone know the official price in the eu?


Price is on the website now. £4100 rrp in the UK 😀

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

peter.lecren said:


> Price is on the website now. £4100 rrp in the UK 😀
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


That's a great price, really. In the US the msrp is $6500 = £5100.


----------



## BVItalia

peter.lecren said:


> Price is on the website now. £4100 rrp in the UK 
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Got it thanks! 5400 euros in Italy.

I have a reservation but haven't been contacted yet.

Lets see...


----------



## peter.lecren

BVItalia said:


> Got it thanks! 5400 euros in Italy.
> 
> I have a reservation but haven't been contacted yet.
> 
> Lets see...


Great. Unusually it seems the UK price is actually lower than in Europe and the US! Let's wait and see what the price is when it arrives!

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

BVItalia said:


> Got it thanks! 5400 euros in Italy.
> 
> I have a reservation but haven't been contacted yet.
> 
> Lets see...


It's 5800 CHF in Switzerland if I remember right


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

The subdials look abit to close together..jus my opinion

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TellingTime

Bettamacrostoma said:


> The subdials look abit to close together..jus my opinion
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


The dial contrast is significant as well.


----------



## fskywalker

Robert receiving his official ST #13 :



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TellingTime

What's the chances he flips it? :-d
I wonder if that's why he's wearing those white gloves.:think:


----------



## Travelller

^^ And directly from the CEO, no less... b-)


----------



## fskywalker

Robert pictures in facebook; really cool the leather roll has sleeves for the cards:


----------



## fskywalker

ST bid on Ebay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/222561470253

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken G

The roll looks wonderful!


----------



## manofrolex

Ken G said:


> The roll looks wonderful!


Yup but the strap looks kind of meh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

fskywalker said:


> ST bid on Ebay:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/222561470253
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That one that was on chrono24 the other day looks to have disappeared (I don't see a completed sale record)...


----------



## Ken G

jmanlay said:


> Yup but the strap looks kind of meh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'd go along with that. I don't _hate_ the leather strap, but it wouldn't be my first choice if, for example, I was having a strap made. NATOs I've never been a fan of.

I jumped on this watch because of the head.

I'll mainly be wearing mine on a 1171 bracelet (and a green NOS vintage rally I posted a few pages back). I'm sure I'll get other straps down the line...


----------



## TellingTime

I can't see the price of this piece heading north of what you can pay for a moonphase.


----------



## Ken G

TellingTime said:


> I can't see the price of this piece heading north of what you can pay for a moonphase.


As I think I mentioned earlier in this thread, I hope the price doesn't head too far north so that people who really want to wear and enjoy this watch have a more realistic chance to do so...


----------



## Porsche993

peter.lecren said:


> Price is on the website now. £4100 rrp in the UK 
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


.
Does that include VAT? If yes, excellent price for sure.


----------



## TellingTime

Ken G said:


> As I think I mentioned earlier in this thread, I hope the price doesn't head too far north so that people who really want to wear and enjoy this watch have a more realistic chance to do so...


I wasn't speaking to you specifically. Just a general observation on my behalf. So no need to justify your earlier posts to me.


----------



## Ken G

TellingTime said:


> I wasn't speaking to you specifically. Just a general observation on my behalf. So no need to justify your earlier posts to me.


Of course you weren't speaking to me specifically - why would I think that?

You simply gave your thoughts on how you felt the price of this watch would go (and randomly compared it to the price of a Moonphase).

I simply replied with my hopes about the same topic. I had a feeling I'd mentioned the same thing previously, so I said so.

I wasn't justifying my earlier posts to you. I don't need to justify anything to you...

Carry on.


----------



## TellingTime

Ken G said:


> Of course you weren't speaking to me specifically - why would I think that?
> 
> You simply gave your thoughts on how you felt the price of this watch would go (and randomly compared it to the price of a Moonphase).
> 
> I simply replied with my hopes about the same topic. I had a feeling I'd mentioned the same thing previously, so I said so.
> 
> I wasn't justifying my earlier posts to you. I don't need to justify anything to you...
> 
> Carry on.


Of course you don't. That's why I thought it was odd. But you have been rather optimistic about pricing and availability. So I kind of got the feeling it was sort of a shot towards my direction. I mean it's hard to find one page in this thread that doesn't have a Ken G post. So I think by now we all know how you feel. However, if you feel the need to speculate on resale price for the umpteenth time in reply to my post...fire away. I'll just take it as you contributing going forward.


----------



## Ken G

I have been _hopeful_ regarding the price and availability of this watch, not optimistic. Hopeful that it wouldn't go through the roof because I'd like to see disappointed fans get a chance to enjoy this watch.

And I will post as frequently on this thread - or any other - as I wish.


----------



## peter.lecren

Porsche993 said:


> .
> Does that include VAT? If yes, excellent price for sure.


Wasn't sure so checked again. Here is a screenshot.









Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## SPEIRMOOR

peter.lecren said:


> Wasn't sure so checked again. Here is a screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


What would a boutique be able to do? Nothing I hope


----------



## GregoryD

I'm wondering now if I could re-route my #ST to a UK dealer and get the reduced price, compared to having it delivered to a US boutique. Even with duties it would be significantly cheaper.

I'm going to inquire with Omega why MSRP disparities are so huge, but I doubt they'll give me a straight answer.


----------



## TellingTime

Ken G said:


> I have been _hopeful_ regarding the price and availability of this watch, not optimistic. Hopeful that it wouldn't go through the roof because I'd like to see disappointed fans get a chance to enjoy this watch.
> 
> And I will post as frequently on this thread - or any other - as I wish.


Hope is a synonym of optimistic. I wouldn't want you to get confused on why you're posting. :-d

Of course. And so will I.


----------



## Ken G

TellingTime said:


> Hope is a synonym of optimistic. I wouldn't want you to get confused on why you're posting. :-d


There's a subtle difference.

I hope certain people stop trolling around here, but I'm not optimistic that it will happen...


----------



## Ken G

GregoryD said:


> I'm wondering now if I could re-route my #ST to a UK dealer and get the reduced price, compared to having it delivered to a US boutique. Even with duties it would be significantly cheaper.
> 
> I'm going to inquire with Omega why MSRP disparities are so huge, but I doubt they'll give me a straight answer.


Do keep us posted! 

The price disparity really is significant. That would be great if you pulled it off - good luck!


----------



## TellingTime

Ken G said:


> There's a subtle difference.
> 
> I hope certain people stop trolling around here, but I'm not optimistic that it will happen...


If you say so.

Trolling? OK - Mr. I'm doing it for the watch fans who really want one. :roll:


----------



## Ken G

TellingTime said:


> If you say so.


You're welcome.



TellingTime said:


> Trolling?


If the shoe fits...



TellingTime said:


> OK - Mr. I'm doing it for the watch fans who really want one. :roll:


As alien as it may seem, some people actually get a lot of pleasure out of others enjoying watches. 
Try it - it's so much better than being negative and bitter...


----------



## TellingTime

Ken G said:


> You're welcome.


For what.



Ken G said:


> If the shoe fits...


Why? Because I don't think this watch is worth MSRP? That's trolling to you?



Ken G said:


> As alien as it may seem, some people actually get a lot of pleasure out of others enjoying watches.
> Try it - it's so much better than being negative and bitter...


:roll: Some people also get a pleasure out of selling watches.


----------



## Ken G

TellingTime said:


> For what.


For me enlightening you of the difference between hope and optimism.


TellingTime said:


> Why? Because I don't think this watch is worth MSRP? That's trolling to you?


I don't think you understand the meaning of the expression: "if the shoe fits..."


TellingTime said:


> :roll: Some people also get a pleasure out of selling watches.


I'm sure they do, but I wouldn't know - I've never done that and have absolutely no intention of starting. 
Anyway, you can be a seller _and_ get pleasure from other people's watches - they are not mutually exclusive.

Now, I know you enjoy this kind of thing, but I'm afraid it's time for me to leave this discussion - I don't want to be responsible for knocking any more of the fun and excitement out of this thread.

Back to #SpeedyTuesday folks :-! Woo, and indeed, hoo!


----------



## TellingTime

Ken G said:


> For me enlightening you of the difference between hope and optimism.


I don't think you understand the expression: "If you say so."



Ken G said:


> I don't think you understand the meaning of the expression: "if the shoe fits..."


I do. That's why I asked for clarification.



Ken G said:


> I'm sure they do, but I wouldn't know - I've never done that and have absolutely no intention of starting.
> Anyway, you can be a seller _and_ get pleasure from other people's watches - they are not mutually exclusive.


People can say anything they want on the internet. I will say for a seasoned hobbyist, you sure seem optimistic about this watch increasing in value.



Ken G said:


> Now, I know you enjoy this kind of thing, but I'm afraid it's time for me to leave this discussion - I don't want to be responsible for knocking any more of the fun and excitement out of this thread.
> 
> Back to #SpeedyTuesday folks :-! Woo, and indeed, hoo!


Yeah. You need a break. All this generating excitement for the watch has got you edgy. :-d


----------



## Ken G

Ken G said:


> Back to #SpeedyTuesday folks :-! Woo, and indeed, hoo!


A guy from Poland received his today:









I was thinking they would be coming a little thicker and faster than this, to be honest...


----------



## fskywalker

A other ST in Ebay, this one seems to be on hand:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/253016434762?...vr_id=1244506607051&_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken G

fskywalker said:


> A other ST in Ebay, this one seems to be on hand:
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/253016434762?...vr_id=1244506607051&_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The bidders wasted no time in bumping the price up on that first one you linked - I wonder if bids will be cancelled as more appear on the Bay and things calm down...

(By the way, that first seller listed it as an automatic before "correcting" it to a quartz!)


----------



## fskywalker

Ken G said:


> The bidders wasted no time in bumping the price up on that first one you linked - I wonder if bids will be cancelled as more appear on the Bay and things calm down...
> 
> (By the way, that first seller listed it as an automatic before "correcting" it to a quartz!)


One more, 3 day duration:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/172752888973?...vr_id=1244409732461&_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

The leather presentation pouch is Lovely!!

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Great job lads!

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliosa_007

*I f*cking hate scalpers!* I didn't even want the watch, but seeing these "people" at work is making my blood boil.


----------



## Ken G

Good to see an owner's RL lume-shot:


----------



## Horoticus

Those lumed subdials remind me of...









All #speedytuesday reservers/owners are getting sleepy and want to either decline their reservation or sell at breakeven to us poor slobs on the waiting list...;-)


----------



## TellingTime

Aliosa_007 said:


> *I f*cking hate scalpers!* I didn't even want the watch, but seeing these "people" at work is making my blood boil.


Yeah. It really makes you wonder. Demand might have been driven by potential resale value instead of the aesthetics. So the actual demand for the watch itself could be soft. Uncertainty is to be expected when people have to decide in a very short time frame.

+1 for the leather presentation pouch.


----------



## Aliosa_007

TellingTime said:


> Yeah. It really makes you wonder. Demand might have been driven by potential resale value instead of the aesthetics. So the actual demand for the watch itself could be soft. Uncertainty is to be expected when people have to decide in a very short time frame.


Don't get me wrong, I really like the watch. In fact I think it's the best thing Omega put out this year. I am just not interested in buying another Speedmaster.

Looking back, Omega should have probably announced the watch, but then waited a couple of days before starting to accept reservations. This would've allowed most people who were interested to at least become aware of it. Then they should've accepted an unlimited number of reservations for a period of 48 hours and lottery pick the winners if the number of reservations exceeded availability (which it did). I think that would be a bit more fair. Or maybe I'm completely wrong.


----------



## TellingTime

Aliosa_007 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I really like the watch. In fact I think it's the best thing Omega put out this year. I am just not interested in buying another Speedmaster.
> 
> Looking back, Omega should have probably announced the watch, but then waited a couple of days before starting to accept reservations. This would've allowed most people who were interested to at least become aware of it. Then they should've accepted an unlimited number of reservations for a period of 48 hours and lottery pick the winners if the number of reservations exceeded availability (which it did). I think that would be a bit more fair. Or maybe I'm completely wrong.


I think it's a nice looking watch but at full MSRP + bracelet(if you choose), it doesn't even make top 10 on my list.


----------



## Travelller

Bettamacrostoma said:


> The leather presentation pouch is Lovely!!


Yes it is! Initially I thought it a shame given the modern Speedmaster box is quite nice but at the end of the day, the boxes all get stored out of sight... but such a leather pouch can be easily "reused" for transporting your watch(es) for a weekend getaway etc.
Steinhart, of all companies, also did it with one of my watches; I think they were out of boxes so they used the pouch instead. What a deal (their watch "boxes" probably cost them ?5 each...)












Horoticus said:


> Those lumed subdials remind me of...
> 
> View attachment 12274130


Lol... maybe the SpeedyTuesday will be featured in the next Bond film as a "tool of the trade" for MI6's double-oh's... :-d


----------



## cpl

I think a black strap looks better









With my panda









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adken

cpl said:


> I think a black strap looks better
> 
> With my panda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its like good Speedmaster vs evil opposite Speedmaster from an alternate dimension!  Very nice!


----------



## Ken G

Congratulations! 
Looks great (but we both knew that)
I trust it's everything you expected it to be!



cpl said:


> I think a black strap looks better


Yeah, I'll definitely be getting a black strap too. Thought about the OEM rally, but I've heard too many negative reports...

I have this faux-vintage, Corfam-_looking_ (it's actually real leather) one which I may try out:









Anyway, congrats again - more pictures, please!


----------



## Ken G

This guy has his on OEM nylon (from the AT Aston Martin watch) - looks good!


----------



## naryfx

Ken G said:


> This guy has his on OEM nylon (from the AT Aston Martin watch) - looks good!


Believe that's actually the Snoopy strap.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

naryfx said:


> Believe that's actually the Snoopy strap.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


It looks almost the same, but it isn't the Snoopy.

The Snoopy strap has white stitching; this guy's strap has gray - he explained this in the comments section on instagram...


----------



## Bama214

cpl said:


> I think a black strap looks better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my panda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting - when I see these two together, the mostly white dialed one jumps out as looking bigger.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilthoniel

Haven't gotten any emails or calls from omega regarding my ST... Wonder how much longer do I need to wait... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

Gilthoniel said:


> Haven't gotten any emails or calls from omega regarding my ST... Wonder how much longer do I need to wait...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 A few weeks back Robert-Jan Broer said that delivery "probably ends around September":

https://www.fratellowatches.com/speedmaster-speedy-tuesday-limited-edition-left-the-factory/

I guess that could mean up to 3 months...


----------



## mykii

naryfx said:


> Believe that's actually the Snoopy strap.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


There's a very similar AT one w/ grey stitch I believe, which that looks more similar to. Who knows.

In any case, this watch should have shipped on one of those straps. It's a perfect pairing.


----------



## Ken G

mykii said:


> There's a very similar AT one w/ grey stitch I believe, which that looks more similar to. Who knows.


Yes, it was the Aston Martin AT (as mentioned a few posts above )


----------



## Ken G

The ref. is CWZ004526 if anyone's interested...


----------



## Ken G

mykii said:


> In any case, this watch should have shipped on one of those straps. It's a perfect pairing.


I agree, mykii - I would've preferred it if the watch had come _only_ on this type of strap. Give me one stunning strap over 1 good + 1 meh any day...


----------



## Gilthoniel

Ken G said:


> A few weeks back Robert-Jan Broer said that delivery "probably ends around September":
> 
> https://www.fratellowatches.com/speedmaster-speedy-tuesday-limited-edition-left-the-factory/
> 
> I guess that could mean up to 3 months...


I actually walked into the AD I'm supposed to collect the ST from and they told me first batch is coming in this week. Just hope that mine is one of the first batch of STs to hit Malaysia!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower

I picked mine up today from one the London OB's. My Snoopy strap was also in along with clasp so had it all changed over. The OEM leather and Nato strap will not be getting a look in 

IMG_20170703_134158 by ataripower, on Flickr

IMG_20170703_134141 by ataripower, on Flickr

IMG_20170703_133957 by ataripower, on Flickr

2017-07-03 12.54.03 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## Ken G

Looks amazing! Congrats! :-!



ataripower said:


> The OEM leather and Nato strap will not be getting a look in


Yup - totally with you on that...


----------



## Ken G

???? double post ????


----------



## Travelller

ataripower said:


> I picked mine up today from one the London OB's. My Snoopy strap was also in along with clasp so had it all changed over...


That is one awesome combo :-!
It's unfortunate that there isn't a version that uses a standard buckle; I really want to keep the ST buckle... :think:


----------



## sportura

[double post]


----------



## sportura

Aliosa_007 said:


> Looking back, Omega should have probably announced the watch, but then waited a couple of days before starting to accept reservations. This would've allowed most people who were interested to at least become aware of it. Then they should've accepted an unlimited number of reservations for a period of 48 hours and lottery pick the winners if the number of reservations exceeded availability (which it did). I think that would be a bit more fair. Or maybe I'm completely wrong.


No, Omega played this perfectly. Building an LE around a blog and a hashtag was a sketchy marketing strategy to begin with, they needed the frenzy that only middle-aged guys posting in discussion forums could bring them with an immediate launch and reservations without credit cards.

Now that money actually has to be spent, things get interesting. As we discussed months ago, the rubber meets the road when the credit card needs to be charged and you're seeing a lot of people who have no money trying to cash out on a faux reservation and you have people wanting a watch trying to get one at MSRP off a waitlist. Cat and mouse. Will be interesting to see who blinks first.


----------



## siblingchris

Hmmm.....pretty much as soon as it appeared it was sold....
http://www.watchfinder.co.uk/Omega/Speedmaster Speedy Tuesday/311.32.42.30.01.001/33203/item/92178


----------



## TellingTime

sportura said:


> No, Omega played this perfectly. Building an LE around a blog and a hashtag was a sketchy marketing strategy to begin with, they needed the frenzy that only middle-aged guys posting in discussion forums could bring them with an immediate launch and reservations without credit cards.
> 
> Now that money actually has to be spent, things get interesting. As we discussed months ago, the rubber meets the road when the credit card needs to be charged and you're seeing a lot of people who have no money trying to cash out on a faux reservation and you have people wanting a watch trying to get one at MSRP off a waitlist. Cat and mouse. Will be interesting to see who blinks first.


Yeah, it really had to be love at first sight for this watch. Reserved out in like 4 hours. But now that it's time to pay full MSRP in a soft market, it will be interesting to see how they do.


----------



## Ken G

For those who can't get enough pictures of this instant classic, there are some pretty cool shots here:
https://www.boxandpapers.com/watches/omega-speedmaster-moonwatch-speedy-tuesday/









(pic from boxandpapers.com)









(pic from boxandpapers.com)

That looks like the 1171/633 in the second pic - love it!


----------



## andybaird22

Just got the email to say mine will be arriving in a couple of weeks!!! I'm lucky enough to have a very low number - under 40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilthoniel

Heard the first batch has arrived in Malaysia. I asked the AD how many pieces came... She said one.

That's not a batch! 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

Gilthoniel said:


> Heard the first batch has arrived in Malaysia. I asked the AD how many pieces came... She said one.
> 
> That's not a batch! ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you ask the total number to be delivered there? It might not be that many more than one!


----------



## dawiz

Was told by Omega that they're expecting all of them to be delivered by the end of September - so for some people it'll be another 2 months or so. Haven't received mine yet either (which is ok, I'm on vacation), but Switzerland isn't getting them any earlier than other places.


----------



## Ken G

Got that email from Arthur I'd been waiting on:


----------



## solesman

Big congrats Ken!! I know you've been super excited about this one!! 



Ken G said:


> Got that email from Arthur I'd been waiting on:


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


> Big congrats Ken!! I know you've been super excited about this one!!


Thank you, sir! 

It's feeling very close now!


----------



## fskywalker

Ken G said:


> Got that email from Arthur I'd been waiting on:


Congrats Ken! Guess you didn't got the email from Arthur yesterday talking about deliveries up to September? What is your number?


----------



## Ken G

fskywalker said:


> Congrats Ken! Guess you didn't got the email from Arthur yesterday talking about deliveries up to September? What is your number?


Thanks!  No, didn't get that mail -- Robert-Jan said the same thing in that Q&A that was linked a few pages back, so I was prepared for another couple of months or more. From memory, mine is 500-something, but R-J said in the same interview that batch production is random - theoretically very low numbers could be delivered right at the end...

I was kind of hoping my RMLE would come in at the same time, but I've been told that's still a month away (first world problems!)


----------



## fskywalker

Ken G said:


> Thanks!  No, didn't get that mail -- Robert-Jan said the same thing in that Q&A that was linked a few pages back, so I was prepared for another couple of months or more. From memory, mine is 500-something, but R-J said in the same interview that batch production is random - theoretically very low numbers could be delivered right at the end...
> 
> I was kind of hoping my RMLE would come in at the same time, but I've been told that's still a month away (first world problems!)


Thanks Ken. Another person in facebook from Phillipines reported also geting the pickup email yesterday and holds a 500 number as well......

At what time did you confirmed your reservation? Some people speculate order might be based on reservation time. Mine 8xx was picked and reserved about 7 am Atlantic time on launch day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken G

I reserved at 13:08 GMT on launch date and confirmed at 13:09!


----------



## 4counters

Ken G said:


> I reserved at 13:08 GMT on launch date and confirmed at 13:09!


While on the other side of the world we were all asleep 

But huge congrats Ken and everyone else who's been lucky enough to score one of these beauties 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

4counters said:


> While on the other side of the world we were all asleep
> 
> But huge congrats Ken and everyone else who's been lucky enough to score one of these beauties
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks, 4c!  Very magnanimous of you to offer congrats to those who managed to get one of these - not everyone has reacted in the same way. Respect.

I totally agree that the launch wasn't well thought-through. Those who would've liked this watch, but couldn't get it have my sympathies.

I just hope the company doesn't try this style of launch again at a completely different time to make up for their misstep - two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Travelller

Congrats, Ken!!! :-!

Any additional strap/ bracelet planned?
I have a 1171/633 headed my way ;-)


----------



## Ken G

Travelller said:


> Congrats, Ken!!! :-!
> 
> Any additional strap/ bracelet planned?
> I have a 1171/633 headed my way ;-)


Thanks! 

Yeah, lots of options :

• 1171/633 (arrived a couple of months back - haven't taken out of the packaging yet!)
• Modern Speedy Pro bracelet (whatever the reference for that is). Not sure this option will get much of a look-in with the 1171 as competition, but I'd like to try it anyway
• NOS vintage Swiss-made green leather rally strap (pics a few pages back in this thread)
• Black leather (faux-Corfam) HeuerTime rally - I think I posted pics of this one or two pages back
• OEM Barenia & deployant combo (usually used with my Seamaster Cosmic 2000)
• OEM mesh (think this might match the vibe of the #ST dial)

I can see the watch staying on the 1171 for a while initially - it looks absolutely stunning in the pics I've seen online - but I'll give all the above a go at some point, I'm sure...


----------



## Horoticus

Nice choices, Ken. Can't wait for the photo montage!


----------



## MHe225

Ken G said:


> I totally agree that the launch wasn't well thought-through. Those who would've liked this watch, but couldn't get it have my sympathies.


Thanks, Ken 😉



Ken G said:


> I just hope the company doesn't try this style of launch again at a completely different time to make up for their misstep - two wrongs don't make a right.


But three lefts do ...... Kidding aside, one can only hope that the good people at Omega did take note and keep track of lessons learned. Too manu upset people following some of the recent launches. But then, if all pieces sell, who cares? It's clearly a sellers market.


----------



## atifch_84

(• Modern Speedy Pro bracelet (whatever the reference for that is). Not sure this option will get much of a look-in with the 1171 as competition, but I'd like to try it anyway)

Can't wait for this. I've seen a render of the modern bracelet on the ST which has left me unenthused, but I have a feeling the real thing won't look as bad as people are saying.


----------



## munichblue

Ken G said:


> I reserved at 13:08 GMT on launch date and confirmed at 13:09!


My reservation has been confirmed 11:25 GMT and I haven't heard anything from Arthur regarding my ST. Reservation time based delivery theory disproved.


----------



## naryfx

munichblue said:


> My reservation has been confirmed 11:25 GMT and I haven't heard anything from Arthur regarding my ST. Reservation time based delivery theory disproved.


I reserved mine the day after when someone didn't confirm their reservation and I got it.

I'm wearing the speedy tuesday now.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4counters

naryfx said:


> I reserved mine the day after when someone didn't confirm their reservation and I got it.
> 
> I'm wearing the speedy tuesday now.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


So where are the pics? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TellingTime

4counters said:


> So where are the pics?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


On eBay. :-d


----------



## Gilthoniel

Ken G said:


> Did you ask the total number to be delivered there? It might not be that many more than one!


About 38 in total I heard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilthoniel

I don't know why omega is sending watches one by one. Should be sending them in bulk to save on shipping and lower the price for us! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

4counters said:


> So where are the pics?


 *Naryfx's pics* are great _(already published on "the" forum on "the" thread)_... b-)


----------



## naryfx

Here are some photos, tried it out on modern steel bracelet, short velcro from kizzi... fun watch.


----------



## Ken G

Terrific pictures, naryfx - thanks for posting! 

The modern bracelet looks pretty good! I'll definitely give it a go - I think it's only fair that my Watchco 300 gets to share some of the new 1171 love...


----------



## naryfx

Ken G said:


> Terrific pictures, naryfx - thanks for posting!
> 
> The modern bracelet looks pretty good! I'll definitely give it a go - I think it's only fair that my Watchco 300 gets to share some of the new 1171 love...


The bracelet IMO was a surprise. I really thought it was going to look off.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

naryfx said:


> The bracelet IMO was a surprise. I really thought it was going to look off.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


As someone said in another forum, you can invert the bracelet sections from the end links on the lugs to the clasp (by removing the screws and pins at lug end links and clasp ends, flip them, re insert pin and screws) so that the bottom part of the bracelet, which is fully brushed, goes up. That would leave you a fully brushed modern bracelet with just polish sections on the lug end links, which could be brushed to achieve a fully brushed modern bracelet with little effort 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Travelller

Ken G said:


> (pic from boxandpapers.com)
> That looks like the 1171/633 in the second pic...


Yep, this is. And now you too, Ken, can post such a shot b-)

I would be most eager to see said wristshot because I am a bit concerned about that height-gap... :think: The owner stated elsewhere that his 1171/633 was used. I am DYING to see the ST on a new 1171/633... ;-)


----------



## Ken G

Gilthoniel said:


> I don't know why omega is sending watches one by one. Should be sending them in bulk to save on shipping and lower the price for us!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just in case the above was _not_ tongue-in-cheek :

I believe Switzerland ships orders to countries around the world twice a week - these shipments will contain all manner of watches, accessories, boxes, packaging, promotional materials, etc.

Single-watch #ST shipments will not be happening!


----------



## Ken G

Travelller said:


> Yep, this is. And now you too, Ken, can post such a shot b-)
> 
> I would be most eager to see said wristshot because I am a bit concerned about that height-gap... :think: The owner stated elsewhere that his 1171/633 was used. I am DYING to see the ST on a new 1171/633... ;-)


I think the 1171/633 is going to be a popular choice - no doubt there will be a bunch of pics online well before I get mine! I'll still be sure to post lots of pics, though!


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Looks lovely in bracelet

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4counters

naryfx said:


> Here are some photos, tried it out on modern steel bracelet, short velcro from kizzi... fun watch.


Great pics, thank-you 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

So people are going with the 1450 or 1171 and just saying forget the adjustable clasp option that you can do on the newer speedy bracelets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

ac921ol said:


> So people are going with the 1450 or 1171 and just saying forget the adjustable clasp option that you can do on the newer speedy bracelets
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well those older bracelets have adjustable clasps from factory, a pen tip is all is needed to adjust it . In my case have the 1479 ready for the ST

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken G

A quick teaser for now


----------



## fskywalker

Ken G said:


> A quick teaser for now


Congrats Ken! Hope dial lume is ok!  (and not like this one )










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken G

^^^^
I had heard about this - no probs with mine...


----------



## fskywalker

Ken G said:


> ^^^^
> I had heard about this - no probs with mine...


Congrats again Ken, wear it in good health! What number is yours and where did you pickup from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aliosa_007

fskywalker said:


> Congrats again Ken, wear it in good health! What number is yours and where did you pickup from?


Hah, I'm curios to see if you get an answer to such questions. I get the feeling Ken (I believe that's not his real name) treasures his privacy quite a bit. I was actually surprised to see the above picture. I don't think he has ever shared more than a forearm with the forum until now. 

Congrats Ken, hope you have a lot of fun wearing your #ST! Looks like we both got some pretty cool pieces this week. ;-)


----------



## Ken G

Aliosa_007 said:


> I don't think he has ever shared more than a forearm with the forum until now.


I've been known to show a little upper arm now and again...



Aliosa_007 said:


> Congrats Ken, hope you have a lot of fun wearing your #ST! Looks like we both got some pretty cool pieces this week. ;-)


Thank you, sir! New-watch days are very special, aren't they?!

NEVER gets old...


----------



## Horoticus

Congrats KG! Keep those "revealing" pics coming. :-!


----------



## MHe225

Aliosa_007 said:


> .... I was actually surprised to see the above picture. I don't think he has ever shared more than a forearm with the forum until now.


That isn't Ken and also not his granddaughter .... those are body-doubles (LOL).

With that out of the way and kidding aside: congratulations, Ken. Enjoy this special Speedmaster for many years to come. Maybe you can do a SOTSMC one day?


----------



## Ken G

MHe225 said:


> That isn't Ken and also not his granddaughter .... those are body-doubles (LOL).
> 
> With that out of the way and kidding aside: congratulations, Ken. Enjoy this special Speedmaster for many years to come. Maybe you can do a SOTSMC one day?


Thanks, R!  Appreciate it! Yup, I got this watch to do just that: enjoy it! (just like the rest of them)

And yeah, maybe I'll do a Speedmaster mini-SOTC one day - that's 5 Speedies now and they're all pretty different (couple of Pro LEs, Date, Mark II, LCD) so it might be worth doing...

(btw, I guess I'm _technically_ old enough to have grandchildren, but I'm not _that_ old!  )


----------



## pianomankd

Got mine today! Stuck it on my favorite Speedy bracelet right away! Love it!!

#619 has landed!


----------



## naryfx

pianomankd said:


> Got mine today! Stuck it on my favorite Speedy bracelet right away! Love it!!
> 
> #619 has landed!


Is that the 1958/957 bracelet? if it is how do you like it?


----------



## Ken G

Congrats! 
It really is something else, isn't it?!



pianomankd said:


> Stuck it on my favorite Speedy bracelet right away!


As soon as I handed the money over, I had it put on the bracelet!


----------



## SPEIRMOOR

I'm on the waiting list and I got an Email. In my head I'm going woohoo this is it ! 
But it was this 

"Dear Speedy Fan, 
As you may have heard, our watches are now being delivered.
However as yet, we still have no news on any amended orders.

To take the edge off the waiting, we're mailing you a paper copy of the "Speedy Tuesday Magazine".
While we know this will not make up for the actual watch, we hope you'll take pleasure reading this limited issue!

Best regards,

Raynald Aeschlimann
OMEGA President and CEO"


----------



## Ken G

SPEIRMOOR said:


> I'm on the waiting list and I got an Email. In my head I'm going woohoo this is it !
> But it was this
> 
> "Dear Speedy Fan,
> As you may have heard, our watches are now being delivered.
> However as yet, we still have no news on any amended orders.
> 
> To take the edge off the waiting, we're mailing you a paper copy of the "Speedy Tuesday Magazine".
> While we know this will not make up for the actual watch, we hope you'll take pleasure reading this limited issue!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Raynald Aeschlimann
> OMEGA President and CEO"





MHe225 said:


> My heart skipped a beat when I saw this e-mail come in, but unfortunately, (still) no #ST for me. And it looks like that will not happen.
> 
> One can argue 2 ways about this e-mail; I view it as a very nice gesture,
> Very much appreciated, Mr. Aeschlimann


----------



## Horoticus

SPEIRMOOR said:


> I'm on the waiting list and I got an Email. In my head I'm going woohoo this is it !
> But it was this
> 
> "Dear Speedy Fan,
> As you may have heard, our watches are now being delivered.
> However as yet, we still have no news on any amended orders.
> 
> To take the edge off the waiting, we're mailing you a paper copy of the "Speedy Tuesday Magazine".
> While we know this will not make up for the actual watch, we hope you'll take pleasure reading this limited issue!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Raynald Aeschlimann
> OMEGA President and CEO"


Received same. However, hope springs eternal! It ain't over 'til it's over! ;-)


----------



## Quartersawn

SPEIRMOOR said:


> I'm on the waiting list and I got an Email. In my head I'm going woohoo this is it !
> But it was this
> 
> "Dear Speedy Fan,
> As you may have heard, our watches are now being delivered.
> However as yet, we still have no news on any amended orders.
> 
> To take the edge off the waiting, we're mailing you a paper copy of the "Speedy Tuesday Magazine".
> While we know this will not make up for the actual watch, we hope you'll take pleasure reading this limited issue!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Raynald Aeschlimann
> OMEGA President and CEO"


I'm on the waiting list and they didn't send me an email. I must be at the bottom of the list...

:-(

EDIT: My bad, I did get the email. So they are sending me a magazine about a watch they won't sell to me because they limited the production on it.

Omega, that isn't helping matters, lol.


----------



## SPEIRMOOR

Has anyone gone from waiting list to owner in waiting? Or has anyone heard anything recently


----------



## jberb55

SPEIRMOOR said:


> Has anyone gone from waiting list to owner in waiting? Or has anyone heard anything recently


The currently functional waiting list is at chrono24. If watches start trading there for MSRP, we should start hearing about people going from waiting-list to future-owner. Best price I've seen so far is $6500, plus a new gray-market Speedmaster without box.


----------



## 379CID

There's at least been a couple of people on omegaforums who moved from waiting list to ownership. It's been making some folks with confirmed reservations upset that people on the waiting list are getting watch deliveries earlier than them.


----------



## DocJekl

I was offered one for $8000 NIB but I declined and didn't make a counter offer - I hope I don't regret it, but it's just not the right watch and at the wrong time for me.


----------



## Travelller

#DontGotMySpeedTuesday #GotMySpeedyTuesdayNot #GotMySpeedyTuesdayIWish :-(
...but soon... ;-)


----------



## Ken G

Travelller said:


> #DontGotMySpeedTuesday #GotMySpeedyTuesdayNot #GotMySpeedyTuesdayIWish :-(
> ...but soon... ;-)


 :-(
Can't be long now. 
I wonder how many are still to be delivered...


----------



## munichblue

Actually I do like the OEM NATO. Never liked it on the website pictures but looks and fits very nice in real life. Wear it for two weeks now and won't change the next weeks &#8230;


----------



## munichblue

…


----------



## Ken G

It's quite interesting reading through this thread again as there was a lot of speculation about what this model's actual demand would be when shipments started, as well as what the immediate resale value might be. There were several comments along the lines of: "nobody knows for sure"; "time will tell"; "we'll need to wait and see", etc.

Well, now we know...

But what about in the longer term?

"nobody knows for sure"; "time will tell"; "we'll need to wait and see", etc.


----------



## TellingTime

Ken G said:


> It's quite interesting reading through this thread again as there was a lot of speculation about what this model's actual demand would be when shipments started, as well as what the immediate resale value might be. There were several comments along the lines of: "nobody knows for sure"; "time will tell"; "we'll need to wait and see", etc.
> 
> Well, now we know...
> 
> But what about in the longer term?
> 
> "nobody knows for sure"; "time will tell"; "we'll need to wait and see", etc.


I wouldn't say that. The nice thing about the internet is it's ability to project a certain image outwards that differs from reality. Kind of like how your landscaper can look like a million dollar company online but in reality works out of his house.


----------



## Ken G

TellingTime said:


> I wouldn't say that. The nice thing about the internet is it's ability to project a certain image outwards that differs from reality. Kind of like how your landscaper can look like a million dollar company online but in reality works out of his house.


There are _lots_ of nice things about the internet. Another one is the laughs it never seems to stop giving...


----------



## TellingTime

Ken G said:


> There are _lots_ of nice things about the internet. Another one is the laughs it never seems to stop giving...


I agree. Funny things for sure.;-)


----------



## Colin G

TellingTime said:


> Kind of like how your landscaper can look like a million dollar company online but in reality works out of his house.


Just happened to me. Getting some steps built from some landscaping outfit. I asked them if blind, 5-year-old children built my steps. Terrible shoddy work.


----------



## munichblue

Ken G said:


> It's quite interesting reading through this thread again as there was a lot of speculation about what this model's actual demand would be when shipments started, as well as what the immediate resale value might be. There were several comments along the lines of: "nobody knows for sure"; "time will tell"; "we'll need to wait and see", etc.
> 
> Well, now we know...
> 
> But what about in the longer term?
> 
> "nobody knows for sure"; "time will tell"; "we'll need to wait and see", etc.


Would love to see the blokes who predicted the ST would be available in abundance at ADs once the people who held a reservation didn't choose to buy the watch actually. Guys, where are you?


----------



## TellingTime

munichblue said:


> Would love to see the blokes who predicted the ST would be available in abundance at ADs once the people who held a reservation didn't choose to buy the watch actually. Guys, where are you?


You rang?  I consider myself a bloke who thought this watch was hyped.


----------



## munichblue

TellingTime said:


> You rang?  I consider myself a bloke who thought this watch was hyped.


Considering this watch as hyped and predicting a huge supply at ADs are different things &#8230;


----------



## jberb55

many fans left out
people with reservations angry with delivery schedule
flippers flipping flipped and reflipped
Two forum-documented guys in US promoted from waitlist
a few quality escapes
a few owners gloating


----------



## 4counters

Ken G said:


> It's quite interesting reading through this thread again as there was a lot of speculation about what this model's actual demand would be when shipments started, as well as what the immediate resale value might be. There were several comments along the lines of: "nobody knows for sure"; "time will tell"; "we'll need to wait and see", etc.
> 
> Well, now we know...
> 
> But what about in the longer term?
> 
> "nobody knows for sure"; "time will tell"; "we'll need to wait and see", etc.


I'm surprised that this is reselling for a lot less than the last Snoopy LE.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId

What is the MSRP on these?


----------



## Travelller

IGotId said:


> What is the MSRP on these?


€5300 $6500 CHF5400 AUD7825 GBP4100


----------



## munichblue

So beautiful &#8230; I'm loving it &#8230;


----------



## MHe225

jberb55 said:


> many fans left out
> people with reservations angry with delivery schedule
> flippers flipping flipped and reflipped
> Two forum-documented guys in US promoted from waitlist
> a few quality escapes
> a few owners gloating


Add to that:

Offering to send the Speedy Tuesday Magazine to those who missed out is a nice gesture.
Don't want to call that a consolation price, though. 
Not following through on that promise (as of yet) adds insult to injury.

We have said it before, this could -and should- have been handled very differently. 
One can only wonder how differently these watches would have landed if, at the time of ordering, a substantial, non-refundable deposit, would have been required.
Similar to DocJeki, one good / lucky soul offered his SpeedyTuesday to the real fans for only $9,200.
Some call him a entrepreneur - English being my 3rd language, I had picked another word to describe this person.

Regardless, I am happy for the real fans who managed to score one and hope to see these often in the various WRUW threads.


----------



## venom550pm

MHe225 said:


> Add to that:
> 
> Offering to send the Speedy Tuesday Magazine to those who missed out is a nice gesture.
> Don't want to call that a consolation price, though.
> Not following through on that promise (as of yet) adds insult to injury.
> 
> We have said it before, this could -and should- have been handled very differently.
> One can only wonder how differently these watches would have landed if, at the time of ordering, a substantial, non-refundable deposit, would have been required.
> Similar to DocJeki, one good / lucky soul offered his SpeedyTuesday to the real fans for only $9,200.
> Some call him a entrepreneur - English being my 3rd language, I had picked another word to describe this person.
> 
> Regardless, I am happy for the real fans who managed to score one and hope to see these often in the various WRUW threads.


I've actually received two Speed Tuesday magazines. One from Omega, which arrived on Friday and the other as compliments of Watchtime magazine. But i'm still waiting for the actual watch to come in. SMH.


----------



## bonatto1

Nice lume


----------



## Travelller

#DontGotMySpeedyTuesday
...but...
#GotMySpeedyOnTuesday
;-)


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> Offering to send the Speedy Tuesday Magazine to those who missed out is a nice gesture.
> Don't want to call that a consolation price, though.
> Not following through on that promise (as of yet) adds insult to injury.


Maybe I was too impatient? Or someone read this and sprung in to action (not likely the latter)

Received my copy of the Speedy Tuesday Magazine today. Thank you Omega / Fratello |>


----------



## sensui123

Bulletin to the omega boutiques....quality issues with lume on subdials...make sure you check it after charging in dark:


----------



## el_duderino

sensui123 said:


> Bulletin to the omega boutiques....quality issues with lume on subdials...make sure you check it after charging in dark:


is that the reason why people (including myself) are still waiting for their speedy tuesday?


----------



## Travelller




----------



## fskywalker

el_duderino said:


> is that the reason why people (including myself) are still waiting for their speedy tuesday?


Most likely; also waiting here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stamsd

fskywalker said:


> Most likely; also waiting here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The least of your problems I imagine Francisco. How are you and yours faring in PR?


----------



## fskywalker

stamsd said:


> The least of your problems I imagine Francisco. How are you and yours faring in PR?


Doing OK based on circumstances, thanks for asking!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken G

sensui123 said:


> Bulletin to the omega boutiques....quality issues with lume on subdials...make sure you check it after charging in dark:


What's the nature of the issue exactly?


----------



## Eugeneglen

Here's me said Hello

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TellingTime

el_duderino said:


> is that the reason why people (including myself) are still waiting for their speedy tuesday?


I doubt it. Most major corporations rather fix things after market instead of slowing down production these days. I'd bet on profits as to why you're still waiting. ;-)


----------



## Ken G

el_duderino said:


> is that the reason why people (including myself) are still waiting for their speedy tuesday?


Well, that's what they're saying:


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

I was way too late in getting on the list but the magazine is a nice touch. Got the magazine in the mail this past weekend.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## el_duderino

Ken G said:


> Well, that's what they're saying:


looks like that quality issue with the subdials is more than just a rumour.


----------



## Travelller

QA over quick(er) delivery every time! :-!


----------



## TellingTime

For those in the States I'm happy to translate....blah blah blah blah blah. Don't expect yours until mid December.:-d


----------



## Travelller

*#GotMyTudorThursday* :-d










;-)


----------



## TellingTime

token1 said:


> The lume looks awesome and eye catchy.


I've been a critic of how this watch was sold...but there's no denying it's a great looking watch.


----------



## SPEIRMOOR

Does this picture show the defect?


sensui123 said:


> Bulletin to the omega boutiques....quality issues with lume on subdials...make sure you check it after charging in dark:


----------



## Eugeneglen

Travelller said:


> *#GotMyTudorThursday* :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)


This is gorgeous, I am still in the waiting list!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugeneglen

SPEIRMOOR said:


> Does this picture show the defect?


Is there a defect on this beauty?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

SPEIRMOOR said:


> Does this picture show the defect?


Here is the delay email, now they are saying november; that sucks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Travelller

No defect in Senui123's pristine ST. He was simply making the point that everyone should check theirs upon pickup. 
Examples of defects reported by customers range from an entire hour-marker not being lumed to minute defects in the sub-dials' circular lume patterns. On top of lume faults, some of the sub-dial numerals were also disfigured... . :think:



SPEIRMOOR said:


> Does this picture show the defect?





Eugeneglen said:


> Is there a defect on this beauty?


----------



## SPEIRMOOR

Thanks Travelller


----------



## Eugeneglen

Travelller said:


> No defect in Senui123's pristine ST. He was simply making the point that everyone should check theirs upon pickup.
> Examples of defects reported by customers range from an entire hour-marker not being lumed to minute defects in the sub-dials' circular lume patterns. On top of lume faults, some of the sub-dial numerals were also disfigured... . :think:


Thanks for your clarification 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

#DontGotMySpeedyTuesday but #GotMySpeedyOnTuesday


----------



## JohnGaltJD

What is the most recent update on this LE? Have all been shipped out or still waiting? Sales forum seems heavy with them at the moment and prices seem to be moving down. Any insights? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myth76

Just got a call mines in. Not really interested any more. They were way late with these watches.


----------



## fskywalker

Some are still pending (including mine)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnGaltJD

Myth76 said:


> Just got a call mines in. Not really interested any more. They were way late with these watches.


Are you planning to sell it or just not accept?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGaltJD

fskywalker said:


> Some are still pending (including mine)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah I've had my eye on your sales ad. I just can't make my mind up about this one and think I'll wait until after the holidays to see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venom550pm

still waiting for mine......at this point the delivery has tainted the watch a bit for me....


----------



## pascs

venom550pm said:


> still waiting for mine......at this point the delivery has tainted the watch a bit for me....


I felt the same until I received my Speedy Tuesday last week, although I'm not as enthusiastic about it as I was at the start, I find it a fantastic looking watch and very glad that i ordered one :-!


----------



## IGotId

I've been watching the ST from the sidelines. Is it just me or is this watch less popular than expected? Does anyone think these watches will end up being sold at close to MSRP?


----------



## JohnGaltJD

IGotId said:


> I've been watching the ST from the sidelines. Is it just me or is this watch less popular than expected? Does anyone think these watches will end up being sold at close to MSRP?


That's my hope. They are already getting close. A few for sale at 7.8k, which I'm guessing could be talked down to 7.5k. MSRP was 6.5k, with tax around 7k. My wife said no watches until after Christmas, but come the new year I'm hoping to test the #ST market (unless it's my Christmas present).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red1108nyc

Great looking is for sure.


----------



## IGotId

red1108nyc said:


> Great looking is for sure.


Definitely a sharp looking watch!


----------



## DocJekl

red1108nyc said:


> Great looking is for sure.


You know, from a distance I can almost forget that they messed up the numbers on the radial sub-dials, and looks pretty darn nice IRL.


----------



## raxford

Dat lume tho.



Ken G said:


>


----------



## incontrol

red1108nyc said:


> Great looking is for sure.


Looks great Fred! Mine is still not delivered. The bracelet looks awesome too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el_duderino

still waiting. come on, omega!


----------



## venom550pm

el_duderino said:


> still waiting. come on, omega!


You and me both, brother! o|


----------



## incontrol

That makes the three of us! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el_duderino

incontrol said:


> That makes the three of us!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


finally got mine today :-!


----------



## fskywalker

Mine (1520) still un-delivered 

Don't think am keeping it after such a long wait; if anyone still interested in one let me know

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IGotId

fskywalker said:


> Mine (1520) still un-delivered
> 
> Don't think am keeping it after such a long wait; if anyone still interested in one let me know
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


PM me if you decide to sell please.


----------



## Ken G

fskywalker said:


> Mine (1520) still un-delivered
> 
> Don't think am keeping it after such a long wait; if anyone still interested in one let me know
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Really sorry to hear that you've still not received it, and that your enthusiasm has waned to that extent. _Totally_ understandable, though.

I know this is easy for me to say, but I'd hold on to it - sealed and stickered by all means - for a few weeks or months after you get it just to see if the frustration and bad taste dissipate at all. As difficult as it will be, I think you should give the _watch_ a chance while trying to forget about the less-than-satisfactory time it took to reach you.

I've not experienced the delay, so it's difficult for me to imagine just how annoying the situation is, but I'd be trying my hardest not to take it out on the watch - if that makes any sense!

Just my opinion, of course...


----------



## Travelller

Day one~348...  ... day 349... :think: ... day 350 :-!


----------



## Tubernator

Got a call today from local boutique. Looks like I am getting pulled off the bench/waitlist. Someone local decided not to buy, and the manager reached out, have an appointment this weekend to check it out/purchase! 

Honestly, I had given up hope long ago, what a nice holiday surprise!


----------



## incontrol

Finally, got the call yesterday. Going in tomorrow to pick her up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller




----------



## DocJekl

I suppose if I squinted my eyes to make the numbers on the sub-dials blurry and unreadable, then I could enjoy the look with black dial and white sub-dials. Too Bad about the radial numbering being cockeyed.


----------



## Ken G

DocJekl said:


> I suppose if I squinted my eyes to make the numbers on the sub-dials blurry and unreadable, then I could enjoy the look with black dial and white sub-dials. Too Bad about the radial numbering being cockeyed.


Well, since you've mentioned that _again_, Larry, I may as well also repeat that I'm glad they retained the "mistake" from the original 1972 drawing that was used as the guide for the 1978 Alaska III (the watch that #ST is based on):









(pic courtesy of Watch Insider)








(1978 Alaska III - pic courtesy of Fratello)

I guess some still reading this thread are not familiar with the radial subdial history and the all-important number orientation - interesting read here:

https://www.fratellowatches.com/speedy-tuesday-speedmaster-radial-dials/

If they had "corrected" the orientation, but still claimed that #ST was based on the '78 Alaska III, I'm sure the OCD nit-picking tendencies of Speedy fans would have led to an absolute outrage...

Delivering the watch with a NATO was the really offensive thing, in my opinion...


----------



## Travelller

All the best for 2018! :-!


----------



## DocJekl

Ken G said:


> Well, since you've mentioned that _again_, Larry, I may as well also repeat that I'm glad they retained the "mistake" from the original 1972 drawing that was used as the guide for the 1978 Alaska III (the watch that #ST is based on):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pic courtesy of Watch Insider)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (1978 Alaska III - pic courtesy of Fratello)
> 
> I guess some still reading this thread are not familiar with the radial subdial history and the all-important number orientation - interesting read here:
> 
> https://www.fratellowatches.com/speedy-tuesday-speedmaster-radial-dials/
> 
> If they had "corrected" the orientation, but still claimed that #ST was based on the '78 Alaska III, I'm sure the OCD nit-picking tendencies of Speedy fans would have led to an absolute outrage...
> 
> Delivering the watch with a NATO was the really offensive thing, in my opinion...


Well, shouldn't we all learn from our mistakes? I didn't like it then, and I don't like it now. At the very least the "20" in the 9 o'clock should have been flipped to match the "10" in the 3 o'clock sub-dial in both versions.


----------



## Ken G

More LEs no doubt...


----------



## Travelller

^lol!!!


----------



## SPEIRMOOR

This Morning

"Dear Speedy fan,HAPPY NEW YEAR!
As a way of saying thank you for your support in 2017, we'd like to place you at the front of the queue for our exciting new Speedy to be released this year.
Whether you're a new owner, or on the waiting list, we know you're a passionate Speedy fan and you're going to love our 2018 edition.
Thank you again for supporting OMEGA this year.
I wish you, your family and friends a wonderful 2018.
Raynald Aeschlimann"


----------



## fskywalker

Ken G said:


> More LEs no doubt...


Got email too, guess they send it to every ST reservation holder. Still no ST 1520 ........ ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bama214

New Year = new LEs. Wonder if it’ll be a January announcement like Speedy Tuesday or wait till Basel.


----------



## Ken G

Bama214 said:


> New Year = new LEs. Wonder if it'll be a January announcement like Speedy Tuesday or wait till Basel.


I wouldn't care about the timing if they'd just shock us by releasing an amazing design that _wasn't_ limited...


----------



## Ken G

fskywalker said:


> Got email too, guess they send it to every ST reservation holder. Still no ST 1520 ........ ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hang in there - surely there can't be any more delays...


----------



## Bama214

Ken G said:


> I wouldn't care about the timing if they'd just shock us by releasing an amazing design that _wasn't_ limited...


Amen to that!


----------



## IGotId

fskywalker said:


> Got email too, guess they send it to every ST reservation holder. Still no ST 1520 ........ 郎
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I got one too...



Ken G said:


> I wouldn't care about the timing if they'd just shock us by releasing an amazing design that _wasn't_ limited...


I agree


----------



## champ13

nice shot


Travelller said:


> Day one~348...  ... day 349... :think: ... day 350 :-!


----------



## Travelller

champ13 said:


> nice shot


Thank you, sir! ;-)

_Hmm... which strap today? Think I'll go with the middle one..._









:-d


----------



## Travelller

Picked up my 1171/633 yesterday. Although I LOVE the ST & 1171 combo :-!, those 633 end-links are going to drive me mad!!! :-|
Anyone here attempt to mod the curvature of the 633s to properly seat the ST... :think:


----------



## Travelller

#SpeedyTuesday


----------



## socciomz

Love the brown


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

Ladies & Gents, for your reading and viewing pleasure... 

Speedmaster "Speedy Tuesday" - A Pictorial


----------



## Travelller

Speedy Tuesday on #SpeedyTuesday! :-!


----------



## fskywalker

Travelller said:


> Speedy Tuesday on #SpeedyTuesday! :-!


Congrats on ST, Panda speedy the one for me!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Travelller

fskywalker said:


> Congrats on ST, Panda speedy the one for me!


Congrats :-! - very b-)
Are you (also) saying you're no longer with the ST crew... ?

I love it...


----------



## fskywalker

Travelller said:


> Congrats :-! - very b-)
> Are you (also) saying you're no longer with the ST crew... ?
> 
> I love it...


That's correct, no ST on my rotation. I prefer the auto over the manual wind and the smaller size of the reduced 40 mm model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Travelller

fskywalker said:


> That's correct, no ST on my rotation. I prefer the auto over the manual wind and the smaller size of the reduced 40 mm model.


fair enough |>

*Ken*... long time no see/hear... what, did you sell yours? :think: Hope not! ;-)


----------



## bero

I hear there is going to be another LE Speedy this year! Can't wait to see what they release..


----------



## FireMonk3y

New to the club!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

FireMonk3y said:


> New to the club!! ...


Congrats & welcome :-!

Applied Logo FTW! b-)


----------



## 8100 RPM

Just curious, has everybody received their Speedy Tuesday or are there still some pending delivery?


----------



## Travelller

8100 RPM said:


> Just curious, has everybody received their Speedy Tuesday or are there still some pending delivery?


There's still a few left, but my guess is it's down to a handful.


----------



## siblingchris

I missed out on the original release but was added to waiting list. Had completely put it out of my mind but then was contacted a couple of weeks ago by the London boutique....

So I guess they are still trickling out there new and still folk who have turned down the chance to purchase one once their turn has come around


----------



## DocJekl

siblingchris said:


> I missed out on the original release but was added to waiting list. Had completely put it out of my mind but then was contacted a couple of weeks ago by the London boutique....
> 
> So I guess they are still trickling out there new and still folk who have turned down the chance to purchase one once their turn has come around


That sounds pretty lucky for you. My nearby OB in Denver only had one customer get one. I got on the waiting list when I woke up several hours after the release. I got an update in March and August 2017, but nothing since. Didn't even get the ST magazine I was promised in August.

Had to pay a premium, but decided to get one about 10 days ago, despite not liking some of the upside down numbers in the sub-dials. If I squint my eyes just right I see a cool panda dial and no numbers, but not so much that I can't see the time.


----------



## Ken G

Congratulations, and welcome to the club, Larry! I always knew you weren't _that_ serious about the radial numbering, and that you'd end up with one of these - enjoy! 

And get ready for #speedytuesday No. 2 in a few months!


----------



## Ken G

siblingchris said:


> I missed out on the original release but was added to waiting list. Had completely put it out of my mind but then was contacted a couple of weeks ago by the London boutique....
> 
> So I guess they are still trickling out there new and still folk who have turned down the chance to purchase one once their turn has come around


Congratulations - enjoy!


----------



## Ken G

FireMonk3y said:


> New to the club!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've yet to try it on the modern bracelet - looks good! Congrats!


----------



## Ken G

I suppose I should post some pictures while I'm here:


----------



## sculldogg86

Ken G said:


> I suppose I should post some pictures while I'm here:


Love this collection!


----------



## Ken G

sculldogg86 said:


> Love this collection!


Thank you, sir! 

That's my "Alternative 2017 Trilogy" (all watches assembled in 2017). More pics here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/alternative-2017-trilogy-4585869.html


----------



## FireMonk3y

Ken G said:


> I've yet to try it on the modern bracelet - looks good! Congrats!


I loved the look but hated the way the endlinks on the modern bracelet made the lug length longer. Recently replaced it with 1479 bracelet and like it a lot more. The endlink fit isn't as nice, but wears so good. Still waiting for my heuerville rally strap. Should be any time now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris

Just joined the club today. Very very happy! 

Sorry photo is not as professional as some others posted hereabouts. My phone doesn't really do this justice.

One maybe odd question from me. The certificate card refers to "operating instructions", but other than strap changing guide I don't seem to have anything like that in the package. Should I have?


----------



## vincentle7914

very nice


----------



## dayandnight

Grats on speedy. Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratven

Travelller said:


> Congrats & welcome :-!
> 
> Applied Logo FTW! b-)


That's a beautiful shot!

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK

I like this watch, from my POV - the best Speedmaster. 
And the weather station below looks like a modul on Moon surface...


----------



## CGP

Love this watch. The lume goes without saying.


----------



## Travelller

:-!


----------



## pianomankd

Mine just arrived today. So in love.

My one and only Speedy:


----------



## Travelller

pianomankd said:


> Mine just arrived today...


Congrats - looking good!!! 
were you on the formal waiting list?


----------



## Ratven

Awesome pic!

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ernman3

Looks great! Congrats on the amazing watch!


----------



## dayandnight

pianomankd said:


> Mine just arrived today. So in love.
> 
> My one and only Speedy:
> 
> View attachment 13083863


Grats and welcome to the club. Love that reverse panda dial...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris

Could anyone recommend where to get an additional Omega logo buckle to ideally match that which comes with the original leather strap? I have another leather strap inbound (not an Omega strap) and would prefer not to be swapping the original buckle back and forth.


----------



## dayandnight

siblingchris said:


> Could anyone recommend where to get an additional Omega logo buckle to ideally match that which comes with the original leather strap? I have another leather strap inbound (not an Omega strap) and would prefer not to be swapping the original buckle back and forth.


I would like to know as well.. that buckle is pretty nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn

siblingchris said:


> Could anyone recommend where to get an additional Omega logo buckle to ideally match that which comes with the original leather strap? I have another leather strap inbound (not an Omega strap) and would prefer not to be swapping the original buckle back and forth.


I am guessing the OB would be your best bet. They should be able to order one for you.


----------



## siblingchris

Quartersawn said:


> I am guessing the OB would be your best bet. They should be able to order one for you.


From the OB, The reference is o025STZ007063, price is £35


----------



## NoSympathy

Dat lume though. I wish Omega would put their lumed bezel on more of their speedy.


----------



## Travelller

I went for a double-dose, this #SpeedyTuesday ;-)


----------

